# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  "Листья тихо порхают и кружатся..." - клипы к осенним песням

## Vitolda

Прошедшим летом я просто утонула в осенних песнях Аллы Евтодьевой!!! Тем более, что вновь для меня звучал не только сборник "Осень - малышам", но и все остальные осенние песни тоже. Буря чувств, которые я испытывала, просто требовала выхода, каких-то действий. Не знаю теперь, если бы шел учебный год, может быть стала бы я разучивать песни с детьми и на этом успокоилась... 
Но лето шло... Песни звучали и звучали, любовь к ним росла и требовала немедленных действий! 
И тогда появились *"Капельки"*




Клип, конечно, очень несовершенен... Снова сделан исключительно душой и сердцем, но никак не техникой... Сейчас, наверное, сделала бы все иначе... Но не стану, так боюсь свой восторг и трепет потерять!

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А следом за "Капельками" захотелось не только услышать, но и увидеть Аллин *"Золотой листопад"*, закружиться вместе с листьями под эту необыкновенную музыку, находиться внутри нее и слушать, слушать, слушать... Такое счастье!!!

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Кажется, что красоту рябины я впервые разглядела Аллиных песен наслушавшись! А о рябине у нее их три, для ребят разного возраста. Вот одну из них мне и захотелось увидеть, а потом показать своим ребятам. И так им хотелось петь, правильно интонируя плавную распевную мелодию, передавать настроение песни, чтобы и их исполнение было в гармонии с музыкой и визуальным рядом (дети, конечно, такими словами не говорят, но желание было именно такое).

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

После ярких солнечных, уже почти по летнему теплых дней вновь похолодало. Капает дождь. И о весне напоминают только набухшие почки на деревьях. Вот и мне захотелось снова к одной из своих осенних работ вернуться. 
"Осенний блюз"
Минусовка в клипе не случайно. Во-первых, потому что клип делала для пения. А во-вторых...
Есть у меня разные, профессионально записанные чистые плюсы этой песни. Только характер исполнения там несколько другой, чем мне слышится. Ни с одним из этих очень мягко звучащих плюсов не будет сочетаться четкая смена кадров в клипе. 




А вот те самые разные варианты плюсов:

http://narod.ru/disk/62087284001.a0b...юз.mp3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/62087338001.c51...%2B1.MP3.html
http://narod.ru/disk/62087360001.0e3...(%2B).mp3.html

----------

мила 35 (01.10.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## orhideja206

Ирочка! какие замечательные осенние работы у Вас -и Рябинушка, и Капельки, и Золотой листопад! Сколько любви Вы вложили  в эти работы! СПАСИБО, что делитесь с нами!

----------


## Vitolda

А теперь - о счастье общения на форуме. Не устану говорить спасибо, за те добрые слова, которые слышу от своих гостей. Радуют и ваши советы, и просьбы обратить внимание на ту или иную музыку, творчество, вызванное моими работами. Сегодня особое СПАСИБО хочу Оле Сивухиной сказать, за ее подводочки к моим овощным и фруктово-ягодным ритмам!!! Такие задорные стихи и на занятии уместны будут, с удовольствием после них ребята играть будут, и на празднике здорово прозвучат!

А показать сегодня на своих страничках хочу две работы которые целиком и полностью появились благодаря общению на форуме. Благодаря тому, что в соседнем домике живет замечательный человек, талантливый музыкант Лариса Некрасова. Благодаря тому, в первую очередь, что в ее голове родилась прекрасная песня "Капризный дождик", и уже во-вторую очередь, благодаря тому, что вчера она праздновала свой юбилей. Очень рада, что имею возможность общаться с Ларисой! С большим удовольствием делала клип к ее песне!!!

*"Капризный дождик", муз. и сл. Ларисы Некрасовой*

----------

Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И это все о нем... О "Капризном дождике" Ларисы Некрасовой. 
Озорные капельки, тучки, зонтики и кораблики приглашают желающих "позвучать" вместе с минусовой фонограммой песни!

----------


## Vitolda

И снова повторение пройденного...

Вот здесь я впервые выставила свой клип *"Улетают журавли"* к песне *Аллы Евтодьевой* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4451463
Прошел год... И кажется, что абсолютно ничего не изменилось... Все так же не могу я слушать и петь эту песню без звенящего внутреннего восторга, замирающего сердца и мурашек, толпою бегущих по коже!!! 

Нет, изменилось... Изменились мои навыки в создании видео, ведь прошел все таки год... Уже не один раз смотрю на свой клип и нахожу в нем много ошибок, лучше понимаю теперь, что и как хотелось бы сделать... Решаю, что такая необыкновенная песня, конечно же достойна лучшего видеовоплощения... Даже подготовительную работу начала, чтобы сделать все заново, иначе, лучше... Вот и сегодня снова попыталась переделку начать... 
Но рука не поднимается... Кроме подбора картинок и совсем несовершенной техники в этом клипе все же кусочек моей души, моего трепетного отношения к песне, любви к ней есть... Этот клип, как не самый удачный ребенок, все же очень мне дорог!




В видео звучит минусовка. И даже без вокала эта музыка необыкновенное впечатление производит! 
Знаю, что скоро будут записаны плюсы осенних песен Аллы Евтодьевой. Очень жду этого. И с особым нетерпением, конечно же, жду своих любимых журавликов...

----------

Oksyyy (01.10.2016), olga kh (18.02.2016), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Вот здесь я впервые выставила свой клип "Улетают журавли" к песне Аллы Евтодьевой http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4451463
> Прошел год... И кажется, что абсолютно ничего не изменилось... Все так же не могу я слушать и петь эту песню без звенящего внутреннего восторга, замирающего сердца и мурашек, толпою бегущих по коже!!!


Ирочка, спасибо, солнышко, за этот клип! 
Я в него просто влюблена, как, впрочем, и во все твои работы!

Я, может быть, дилетант в клипмейкерстве, но никаких ошибок тут не вижу, и видеть не хочу, потому что, извини, что повторяюсь, смотрю этот клип не только глазами, но и сердцем, и душой... наполняясь соединением музыки и этих замечательных картин, которые ты с такой любовью и нежностью вплела в гармонию музыки..

И мурашки пробирают, смотря и слушая журавликов...

Я сама до безумия люблю эту песню, как и мои ребята, а этот клип привнесёт в исполнение песни такое богатство образов, такую наполненность, что даже трудно представить эту красоту...

А плюс к этой песне уже есть, даже два плюса.. спели две разные девочки, спела потрясающе красиво и по-разному... скоро покажу!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Tata74

> А сегодня - еще один вальс: "Осенний сон" Джойса


 На сто процентов согласна с Аллой Анатольевной :изящно, потрясающе, эстетично!!!Огромное спасибо за Вашу работу!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> ... *"Улетают журавли"* к песне *Аллы Евтодьевой* ...


Не зря говорят, что случайностей в жизни не бывает. Ведь нашли друг друга, не смотря на расстояния, два замечательных глубоких человека! Почувствовали друг друга по словам на "бумаге". И мы греемся теперь у этого "костра" дружбы!
СПАСИБО,*Алла Анатольевна,* за чудесную песню! 




> ...А плюс к этой песне уже есть, даже два плюса.. спели две разные девочки, спела потрясающе красиво и по-разному... скоро покажу!...


Представляю, какой сюрприз нас ждёт! :Tender: 

*ИРОЧКА,* СПАСИБО за такой замечательный лиричный клип!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> в этом клипе все же кусочек моей души


Такая музыка не оставит никого равнодушным, это правда.




> Знаю, что скоро будут записаны плюсы осенних песен Аллы Евтодьевой. Очень жду этого. И с особым нетерпением, конечно же, жду своих любимых журавликов...


Мы все очень ждём Аллочкины плюсики. 

Девочки! Спасибо вам за талант, за трепетность, чуткость и душевность, которые красной нитью пронизывают всё ваше творчество. .

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова – повторение пройденного… Но на новом уровне.

Рассуждала я, рассуждала о том – переделать ли свой клип к такой любимой мною песне «Улетают журавли» Аллы Евтодьевой… Уже и отставила эти мысли в сторону… 
Пока не услышала исполнение песни Полиной Колбовской.

Ее мягкое, теплое и светлое исполнение до такой степени волнует и очищает душу,  ставит  песню в разряд ЧУДА!!! Просто невозможно остаться равнодушной и мимо пройти, не прикоснуться, не напитаться добром…

Какое СЧАСТЬЕ – слушать это ЧУДО!!!

----------

Elen 77 (04.10.2016), Tatleo (31.05.2020), Добронрава (26.07.2019), Ладога (13.11.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! 

Я в таком состоянии полной нирваны, счастья, полёта и в потрясающей возвышенности самых ярких чувств после твоего клипа... 

На самом деле, слов не хватит, чтобы поблагодарить тебя за твою чуткую и нежную душу, за любовь к музыке, за то, что расслышала в Полинином голосе такие трепетные нотки, которые подвигли тебя на создание такого чуда! Именно ЧУДА!

Ты настолько музыкальна, умна, тонка в восприятии музыки, что, благодаря твоему таланту, все порывы музыки слились с живым полётом журавлей, и душа замирает от этой красоты, гармонии и ощущения полёта- как будто сама паришь с этими журавлями, прощаясь с родным краем...

Ирочка, твой вкус, твоё умелое сочетание нужных картин, а теперь ещё и с видео; твоя интуиция чувствовать и передавать взлёты и кульминации музыки, в сочетании с текстом просто невероятны!

Ты абсолютно такой же создатель этой песни, как композитор, поэт, аранжировщик и исполнитель... ты вдыхаешь живой образ в эту музыку, и песня начинает реально и зримо жить и существовать!

Спасибо тебе огромное за твоё мастерство, и за твой талант так тонко чувствовать музыку!

Я в восторге! Смотрю ещё и ещё раз и просто таю от счастья!

----------

Elen 77 (04.10.2016), Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## мадам

Добрый вечер! В восторге от увиденного!!! Браво!!! Прекрасная песня Аллы Анатольевны и тонкий вкус ,чувство меры Ирины и , как говорится результат "на лицо"!!! Спасибо, дорогие, за минуты счастья!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> ...   «Улетают журавли» Аллы Евтодьевой… исполнение песни Полиной Колбовской.
> Какое СЧАСТЬЕ – слушать это ЧУДО!!!


О, ДА, *ИРИШ!* 
И, к счастью, это не единственная песня Аллы Анатольевны, магически действующая на души слушателей!



> ... Я в таком состоянии полной нирваны, счастья, полёта и в потрясающей возвышенности самых ярких чувств после твоего клипа...


Лучше, точнее, чем сказал автор необыкновенно красивой песни, и не скажешь! 
Именно состояние умиротворения, просветлённости вызывает увиденное. И неизмеримого восхищения по отношению к автору клипа, который бьёт свои же рекорды с завидным постоянством!!! Вот и опять: как украсил, оживил, впечатлил, уверена всех, видеофрагмент с журавлями!!! А какая восхитительная осень на фото!!!

*ИРИНА,* *СПАСИБО!*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Какое СЧАСТЬЕ – слушать это ЧУДО!!!


Ириночка, какое же ты сама ЧУДО-РАСЧУДЕСНОЕ!!!!Это же надо создать такое творение! Получилась такая замечательная работа, что никакими словами не высказать! А так хочется!!! Хорошо, что Аллочка, как по полочкам все уже разложила) Но у тебя, действительно, ТАЛАНТ!!! И мы такие счастливые, что можем прикоснуться к Чуду, которое ты создаешь, вкладывая в него свою свою душу! Спасибо тебе много-много раз, Ирочка!!!!!!И, конечно, снова БРАВО!!! - Аллочке и Полине (она бесподобно исполняет, Алла, твои песни!)

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Есть песни, которые выучив раз с детьми, тут же забываешь и не возвращаешься к ним больше никогда! Есть такие, с которыми через год с удовольствием встречаешься как с чуть позабытым другом! А есть такие, которые не забываешь вовсе, и с нетерпением ждешь, когда же вновь наступит сезон, позволяющий снова развернуться к ним лицом!

Для меня одна  из таких  - *"Рябинушка"* из осенних песен Аллы Евтодьевой http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 Невозможно красивая песня!!! Так и хочется причастной к этой красоте быть!

Год назад я пробовала песню увидеть: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4634856 Посмотрела недавно свежим взглядом, на то, что, почти ничего не умея, сотворила... Вроде и не плохо, не стыдно, во всяком случае... 

Но вот наслушалась недавно появившихся плюсов, и так захотелось, чтобы видеоряд максимально подчеркивал певучесть, плавность и протяжность песни, ее тепло и душевность! 
И попробовала еще раз... Пусть будет у меня две "Рябинушки"! Любимое ведь не может быть лишним! *Какое же счастье, что дорожка песни и моя пересеклись!!!*

Вот она, моя вторая попытка:

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, милый ты мой человечек!

То, что ты- МАСТЕР - это бесспорно, твои работы давно уже для всех - это эталон качества и высокого вкуса!

Спасибо тебе огромное, просто до слёз спасибо за то, что ты так любишь мои песни и столько уже клипов сделала на них!

"Рябинушка" кланяется тебе в пояс в знак благодарности уже второй раз! :Tender: 

И каждый клип - просто бесподобен! 

Красивейшие картины, подобранные с такой любовью и тщательностью, детально передающие содержание песни - вплоть до самых тонких нюансов - это только Мастеру под силу и настоящему Музыканту!

Спасибо тебе огромнейшее, я даже не знаю - как тебя благодарить.. я тронута до глубины души!

 Мы с Рябинушкой говорим тебе "спасибо" и кланяемся низко, по-русски!

Обязательно покажу эту красоту ребятам, обязательно! И сама под минус спою, и под плюс покажу!

Дети должны видеть ТАКУЮ красоту!

Мои песни обретают в твоих руках новую жизнь - яркую, цветную, зримую, настоящую!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Ярик

Потрясающий клип,а песня просто душа,как и все песни Аллы Анатольевны.Спасибо большое за ваше творчество,за любовь к музыке,детям и за вашу красоту! :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Вот она, моя вторая попытка:


Волшебно, Ириша!!! Очень-очень красиво!!! Я вам тоже кланяюсь, Ирина и Аллочка! Не устаю говорить - СПАСИБО!!! Очень красивый получился подарок!!!

----------


## НСА

Ирина, и мне как же всё нравится  :Tender:  Спасибо вам огромное, за ваши чудесные клипы, а Алле Анатольевне за чудесные песни!!!!!!!!! 

[IMG]http://*********net/3888295.gif[/IMG]

----------


## baterflay-13

Ирочка! Ничего не могу с собой поделать - сижу и реву, как девчонка...С какой любовью, с каким мастерством и вдохновением сделаны "Журавли"! Сколько души ты вкладываешь в свои работы! представляю, какой это титанический труд. Спасибо тебе огромное за возможность прикоснуться к прекрасному, не зачерстветь душой в ежедневной будничной беготне.
Спасибо Аллочке за прекрасную песню - хотела написать "одну из моих любимых", но это неправда...Я их все люблю - насколько они непохожи друг на друга, чудесны и мелодичны!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Знаю, что очень многие уже провели праздник осени... А я - задерживаюсь пока, с 6 по 8 ноября будут в нашем саду дни, Осени посвященные. Так надеюсь, что снег еще не ляжет... Но если и ляжет - будут воспоминания о красивых осенних днях! А потом самые лучшие, самые красивые осенние песни и танцы мы повторим еще раз - в подарок мамам на сборном со всего сада концерте ко Дню Матери. 
Не первый год в осенние дни с огромным удовольствием танцуют мои ребята под песню* "Виноватая тучка" (муз.Давида Тухманова, сл. Юрия Энтина)*. И, уверена, не только мои! Настолько хороша песня, что жалко было бы мимо нее пройти! 
Может быть кому-то еще - не сейчас, так через год - пригодится мой видеопроект..

----------

jarinka (27.08.2016), мила 35 (01.10.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Не первый год в осенние дни с огромным удовольствием танцуют мои ребята под песню "Виноватая тучка" (муз.Давида Тухманова, сл. Юрия Энтина). И, уверена, не только мои! Настолько хороша песня, что жалко было бы мимо нее пройти!
> Может быть кому-то еще - не сейчас, так через год - пригодится мой видеопроект..



*Вот это подарок! Как кстати!  Спасибо, Ирочка!*

Мои праздники тоже откладываются на 6 и 8 ноября - из -за того, что я вела курсы музыкантов, и сама спешно делаю клипы ко всем номерам утренников, а тут- такой подарок! 

Вот помощь- так помощь!

Новёхонький клип к этой песне уже готов! УРА!

"Виноватую тучку" беру, обязательно! Дети очень - очень её любят!

Спасибо, Ирочка, за помощь, за то, что делаешь наши праздники красивее и ярче!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Почти все лето не была я в своей любимой "Счастливой" теме! А сегодня - именно сюда захотелось... Потому что вот уже две недели снова чувствую себя счастливой! Слушаю песни нового сборника Аллы Евтодьевой "Разноцветная осень" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4891212 и с каждой песней, с каждым звуком мое счастье все ярче и ярче становится! И просто от общения с хорошей музыкой и поэзией! И от предвкушения счастливых моментов работы, которые обязательно вместе с этими песнями придут в мой детский сад, в каждую группу, в музыкальный зал и кабинеты специалистов, которые, конечно же, тоже станут напевать эти песни!!! И от множества мыслей и планов, которые поселились в моей голове с первыми звуками песен и с каждым прослушиванием все отчетливее становятся!

Обязательно сделаю клипы к каждой песне диска! ТАК они мне нравятся! Несколько из них уже готовы...
Вот, например, фрагмент клипа к песне "Осени дары". 



Слушаю, наслаждаюсь, подбираю картинки, обдумываю следующие свои работы... И чувствую себя необыкновенно счастливой!!!

----------


## olga kh

Ирочка, тук-тук! Очень ВКУСНЫЙ клип получился у тебя!!! И, конечно, хочется все это "попробовать"))))

----------


## aichka

> Вот, например, фрагмент клипа к песне "Осени дары".


*Ирочка! Спасибо, Солнышко! Как всегда- сделано мастерски, красиво, сочно, вкусно, увлекательно и очень ЯРКО!

Спасибо тебе, моя хорошая! Я очень тронута! Так приятно !*

----------


## Vitolda

Одним из моих самых первых сообщений на форуме три года назад была просьба помочь найти ноты или минусовку "Грибной песенки". Тогда я еще не умела ни загрузить на какой-нибудь обменник музыку, ни вставить ссылку в сообщение... Поэтому в вопросе - только слова о разноцветных дождиках и разнообразных грибах цитировала...
За три года ничего не изменилось... Все так же очень нравится мне песня! По-прежнему, хочу иметь минусовку... Еще очень хочу узнать имена авторов и исполнительницы этой замечательной песни! 
А вот ссылочки в сообщения свои я вставлять теперь научилась! И научилась не только этому... Потому показываю песню в виде появившегося недавно клипа:

*"Грибная песенка"*




Если кому-то пригодится - буду очень рада!

----------

Добронрава (17.03.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Правду говорят: "Одна голова хорошо, а две - лучше". А если не две, а больше - то просто замечательно!!!

Теперь я знаю авторов давно полюбившейся мне *"Грибной песенки"*! *Музыка композитора Владимира Пипекина (Кемерово), слова В.Семернина* Имени исполнительницы того варианта, что звучит у меня в клипе - пока не знаю... С этим вопросом я обратилась к автору музыки, жду ответа... 
А еще у меня теперь есть ноты этой песни! Вдруг кому-то еще пригодится? Вот они: https://yadi.sk/d/kqd3lXEBaBNem А вот минусовки, по желанию автора, в свободном доступе нет...

И, по-прежнему, буду очень рада, если мой клип к песне кому-то полезен будет!

----------

Ладога (31.07.2017)

----------


## Олюр

> "Грибная песенка"


Ирочка клип, как и песенка, замечательный! Такое ощущение, что вначале был клип, а уж потом стихи и музыка к нему, настолько гармонично  и талантливо всё сработано.
Песенка эта мне тоже очень нравится, вдвойне приятно, что автор музыки мой земляк.  Кемерово - наш областной центр. Спасибо за ролик и за то, что эта песенка, благодаря клипу,
 обретёт новых почитателей.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Lenylya

ИРИНА, спасибо большое за чудесный клип, а песенка действительно очень красивая  и исполнение замечательное. Я впервые её сейчас услышала и мне захотелось её разучить со своими детками. Спасибо.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Виноград

Ирина, большое спасибо за замечательные клипы. Вы всегда отличаетесь отменным музыкальным вкусом и каждая Ваша работа сделана на 5. Успехов в творчестве! Спасибо!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## aichka

> "Грибная песенка"


Какая чудесная работа! Светлая, точная, яркая, красивая и радостная!

Ирочка, какой же ты мастер! Такое точное попадание в текст - такие яркие и сочные картинки- такое разнообразные и нестандартные... сколько же нужно перелопатить материала, чтобы подобрать такие подходящие, такие слепящие глаза картины, вызывающие удивление и умиление!

Настолько рассказала красиво ты эту песню в своих образах, что эту работу можно назвать твоим очередным произведением искусства! 

Чудо просто, а не фильм!  Такой яркий рассказ не оставит равнодушным ни одного ребёнка!

СПАСИБО! Необыкновенно впечатляет!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> ... "Грибна песенка"...





> Ирочка клип, как и песенка, замечательный! Такое ощущение, что вначале был клип, а уж потом стихи и музыка к нему, настолько гармонично  и талантливо всё сработано.


Улыбнулась, прочитав столь метко охарактеризованное ощущение после просмотра. :Taunt: 



> Какая чудесная работа! ...
> Ирочка, какой же ты мастер! Такое точное попадание ... сколько же нужно перелопатить материала...
> ... эту работу можно назвать твоим очередным произведением искусства!


Те же эмоции "КАК....!!!!"
вопросы "КАК????" :Meeting: 
возгласы 
и, конечно,  :Tender:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Tata74

Ирина, благодаря Вам с удовольствием познакомилась с песней, а какой замечательно-познавательный получился клип ...Спасибо !!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Осталось всего два дня лета... А у нас уже два дня назад по-настоящему осенняя погода за окном - с то и дело начинающимся дождем, с порывистым ветром и совсем не летней прохладой... 
Лето, прощай!!! 
Позади отпуск, сбывшиеся и несбывшиеся надежды, выполненные планы и мечты, часть из которых пока мечтами остаются... Целый год откладываем что-то на летнее время - и вот оно закончилось.. Будем вспоминать с благодарностью и ждать следующего лета, снова строить свои планы...
Это для нас, взрослых...
А у детей - все ярче и насыщенней! Позади яркое солнце и тепло! И радость открытий! Как хорошо, если мы, взрослые, помогли им и с романтикой реки, и с таинственностью леса познакомиться! Долго вспоминать будут, что-то может быть всю жизнь!
А впереди - осень.. 
И вместе с осенью - начало нового круга занятий, праздников... Не только новые заботы, волнения и трудности, но и радость общения, яркие краски музыки, песен и танцев. Для меня и моих детей уже третья осень в первую очередь песнями Аллы Евтодьевой раскрашена будет!
Как здорово, что и яркости и пастели в эту картину теперь добавят песни "Разноцветной осени!" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138796
Весь месяц слушаю, пою, любуюсь, пытаюсь "увидеть" каждую песню на экране компьютера в клипе, а в голове - в исполнении своих детей... С каждым днем все больше люблю каждую из них! И звонкий оркестр для Осени, и задорный танец рябинок и орешков, и задумчивую "Дождливую песню", и яркое "Осеннее танго"... Да все 12 песен перечислить надо бы, ни одна равнодушной не оставляет! Этой осенью зазвучат они в моем саду впервые... А потом будем встречаться с ними снова и снова, каждой осенней порой, и не уставать благодарить автора за простое счастье этих встреч! 
Скоро осень... Еще два дня осталось... А пока - 

*"Лето, прощай!"*

----------


## Vitolda

> Теперь я знаю авторов давно полюбившейся мне "Грибной песенки"! Музыка композитора Владимира Пипекина (Кемерово), слова В.Семернина Имени исполнительницы того варианта, что звучит у меня в клипе - пока не знаю... С этим вопросом я обратилась к автору музыки, жду ответа...


Так вот, исполняет *"Грибную песенку"*, в том варианте, что в моем клипе - *Влада Талалаева, 9 лет, г.Топки*. Замечательно исполняет!!! 

Я рада, что теперь знаю имена и авторов, и исполнительницы этой песни!

----------


## Vitolda

Об этой музыке не знаю ничего... Кто-то недавно выставил ее в "Скорой.." с названием "Осенняя..." И правда, очень какой-то осенней меланхолией мелодия наполнена, созерцанием, спокойным любованием, широко раскрытыми глазами и сердцем. Вроде бы совсем она мне и не нужна сейчас эта мелодия... Разве что перед началом праздника включить для родителей... Но разве любовь нужностью оценивается? Что человек, что музыка - если ТВОИ - входят в душу, не спрашивая, и остаются там! А для тех, кого любишь, всегда что-то сделать хочется... 

Поэтому,* "Осенняя"*

----------

Valenta (31.10.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Осень практически закончилась... Судя по температуре воздуха и снегу за окном, раньше всякого календаря хозяйничать принялась Зима. 
А у меня пока еще она, Осень-красавица! Немножко грустная, пасмурная, улетающая... 
Может быть кому-то пригодится... Пусть не сейчас... Но ведь Осень, так же, как и журавли, вернется вновь!

*"Осенний вальс" муз. и сл. В.Бобкова*
Исполняет Маша Фишман

----------

мила 35 (01.10.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Ириночка, за изумительный "журавлиный" вальс!!! Очень красивая песня, исполнение чудное, а уж о твоей работе не скажешь иначе - "просто песня"!!!!!! Найти такие фотографии, которые абсолютно попадают в характер, настроение музыки и текста песни...Волшебно!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## лариса61

Ириночка, спасибо за продолжение осени! Благодаря вашим клипам, мы с детьми любуемся красками осени. Даже заведующая подошла и попросила ей включить ваши изумительные работы, а тут и методист, и логопед, и медсестра подошли........... Ох, как им не хотелось возвращаться к своему рабочему месту, очень понравилось, отдохнули с душой. Взяли себе на заметку, сказали будут приходить почаще. Жизнь наша сейчас идет с необыкновенной скоростью, а ваши клипы нам не дают забывать всю красоту нашей природы-матушки. Спасибо вам от нашего коллектива!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова - то ли остановка в Осени, то ли воспоминания о лете... Ну да в песне поется: "Радовать они нас будут круглый год!"

Так что знакомьтесь:

*"Ягодки"*, 
музыка К. Костина, слова И. Лагерева 
в исполнении детской эстрадной студии "Дельфин"

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> "Ягодки",
> музыка К. Костина, слова И. Лагерева
> в исполнении детской эстрадной студии "Дельфин"


Ирочка! Как же вкусно и сладко! Как привлекательно и душисто, душевно! замечательный клип!

Как всегда: ты- как ниточка за иголочкой - идешь за каждой строчкой, каждым словом, каждой фразой, изображая её новой выразительной картинкой! 
Удивительная чуткость!




> "Осенний вальс" муз. и сл. В.Бобкова
> Исполняет Маша Фишман


А эту прелесть я, с твоего позволения, возьму себе на утренник, мои старшие танцуют именно под эту песню!
Ты- как всегда- палочка выручалочка!

Как же строчки совпадают с образами- не устаю удивляться и восхищаться!

До чего твои фильмы живые, добрые и тёплые!

 Так помогают твои фильмы раскрыться песне! 

Более тонко и глубоко чувствуются и мелодика, и текст!

Спасибо огромное!

[IMG]http://*********net/3910975.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Ладога

[quote="Vitolda;4925681"]"Ягодки", 
музыка К. Костина, слова И. Лагерева 
в исполнении детской эстрадной студии "Дельфин"[/quote
*Такая вкусная песня получилась! Я её брала на сказку "Маша и Медведь". Жаль, что тогда у меня не было такого зрелищного клипа!СПАСИБО !*

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще один клип из моих осенних запасов... Он появился только благодаря форуму. Минусовую фонограмму к песне "Веселый огород" О.П.Григорьевой сделал Виталий Тимофеев (TIMOHA69)  Спасибо ему за это!!! Песня озорная, веселая, задорная и фонограмма у Виталика такая же получилась!
Ну а у меня вот такой клип вышел:

*"Веселый огород"*




https://yadi.sk/d/810I69uCbZKHz - здесь ноты и слова песни

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова о песнях, прикасаться к которым для меня - настоящее счастье!!! Прикасаться - во всех смыслах.. И слушать, и петь самой и с ребятами, и "рисовать" к ним картинки-клипы... Это - песни Аллы Евтодьевой. И еще одно счастье - видеть и слышать ее воспитанников, как они эти песни исполняют! Вот и сейчас, именно ребята, которых вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5035802 и дальше увидела, заставили вспомнить о том, с каким ощущением гармонии и счастья почти год назад делала клипы к песням "Разноцветной осени". Просто невозможно было мимо пройти! Настолько ярко и четко представлялся фрагмент общей большой осенней картины, нарисованный каждой песней! Как не потянуться навстречу красивейшей музыке и образности слов? "...вчера был золотистым листопад, а сегодня краски яркие ты смыл!" Ну как не попытаться увидеть???

----------


## aichka

*Милая, милая Ирочка! 

Ну как не сказать тебе ещё и ещё раз огромное спасибо за твои клипы к моим песням - за то, что ты так чутко, так тонко чувствуешь и текст и музыку!
Твои произведения  так украшают выступления моих детей! 
Дети, разучивая и исполняя песни, смотрят твои клипы, восхищаются, ахают и ойкают , видя такую красоту - и вдохновляются в песне ещё больше, становясь ещё более выразительными и артистичными! 
Они не только слышат и чувствуют песню, они ещё и ВИДЯТ И ЧУВСТВУЮТ ЕЁ- ещё глубже, ещё образнее и реальнее, окунаясь в твои фильмы, проникаясь содержанием песни через твоё  воплощение!

Огромное тебе спасибо за единомыслие - за то, что мы с тобой "одной крови", за то, что ты чувствуешь и делаешь  свои фильмы так изумительно и так безукоризненно- с тонким вкусом, чувством меры и удивительной скромной изысканностью -  так точно, так красиво и удивительно в унисон моему восприятию!

Ты- самый лучший Друг и Мастер!*

[img]http://*********ru/7319606.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## говорушка

> невозможно было мимо пройти


Ирина спасибо ВАМ!

----------


## Vitolda

Мое совершенно особое отношение к песням Аллы Евтодьевой - уже давно ни для кого не новость! 
Вот и сейчас, едва начав задумываться о начале учебного года, я думаю прежде всего о ее осенних песнях.. Пытаюсь решить, какие из них в этом году зазвучат в моем саду.

И не перестаю удивляться насколько разные все песни Аллы! Даже тогда, когда вроде бы об одном и том же в них поется! 
В трех дисках осенних песен 5 песен о дожде. Но настолько разными получились картинки, нарисованные словами и музыкальными звуками!!!

*«Капельки»* из *«Осени малышам»*… Трогательные, как все крошки! Нежные, звонкие, легкие, звенящие!
Одно из самых первых моих потрясений среди песен Аллы, один из первых и самых дорогих мне клипов… 




*«Колючий дождик»* из диска *«Что такое Осень?»* - действительно остренький и колкий, но вовсе не сердитый!!! Он весело стучит по зонтикам, как по бубнам, и заливает дорожки огромными лужами, по которым можно весело шагать в сапогах! Вот и звучит песенка звонко и весело!




А грибной дождик в песне *«Как растут грибы»* из этого же диска приглашает поиграть! Озорная песенка, заводная и задорная! Как иначе, ведь дождик в прятки играет, то босиком бегает, то в башмачках шажком шагает – и все это вместе с песенкой! 




В *«Прощании с дождем»* дождик повзрослевший. Тоже легкий и звонкий, но уже не беззаботный, а серьезный, задумчивый… о прошлом и будущем раздумья… В песне и о смене времен года рассказано, и о круговороте воды в природе.. Но ТАК поэтично!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! А в музыке и легкие звонкие капли дождя слышны и завораживающая красота зимней сказки!




Самый грустный дождик в *«Дождливой песенке»* из *«Разноцветной осени»*. Но песня вовсе не уныло звучит! Печально и ласково! А дождик хоть и затяжной, но не скучный и монотонный, а мелодичный и потрясающе красивый! Краски на городской картинке смывает, а вот звуковая картинка - очень яркой остается!




Такие разные у Аллы песни! Даже тогда, когда вроде бы об одном и том же! Поэтому ТАК трудно выбирать! КАЖДУЮ использовать хочется!!! Каждую и принесу ребятам - что-то петь будем, что-то просто слушать!

Думаю каждый, кто знаком с осенними песнями Аллы, со мной согласится! Ну а кто не знаком... Вам - сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085

----------

Людмилkа (26.01.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо за ТАКОЕ путешествие по Аллочкиным "дождливым" дорожкам, Ирочка!!! Чудесные песни, исполнение прекрасное, а твои клипы - просто ПОДАРОК для всех!!!! Понимаю прекрасно Аллу, когда она благодарит тебя от души, ведь ТАК "оживить" песни удается не каждому, а еще и нам дать возможность увидеть их! Спасибо еще раз ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

"Прописывая" в своем домике жильцов по квартирам, с удивлением обнаружила, что фрагмент моего клипа к песне Аллы Евтодьевой *"Грибная полянка"* из диска *"Разноцветная осень"* уже год почти живет в домике у автора песни, а в моем домике - нет. А жаль! Песня мне ОЧЕНЬ нравится! Яркая, задорная! Еще и с разными грибами ребят знакомит! СКОЛЬКО эпитетов в тексте! Для каждого гриба - свои! А мелодия запоминается моментально, уже с середины песни невольно мурлыкать начинаешь! Песню не только петь хочется, но и двигаться нее, настолько заводная музыка!




И о других "грибных" песнях из Аллиных осенних дисков не вспомнить не могу, снова удивляясь, насколько они разные! 
*"Танец грибочков"* для малышей из диска *"Осень-малышам"*. Такой понятный малышам! Просто, но вовсе не элементарно!  




И как не вспомнить снова об озорной песенке *"Как растут грибы?"* из диска *"Что такое осень?"*! Хочется вместе с грибами в прятки поиграть!!!




Пишу, и снова думаю о том, какие песни осенью в свой репертуар возьму... Хорошо, что песни у Аллы разные не только по характеру, но и по возрастной адресации! Значит можно и малышам, и средним и подготовишкам песни подобрать!

----------

нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

Милая, милая Ирочка! Любимый ты мой человечек! Ну вот как можно тебя не любить и не восхищаться тобой?
Нет слов, которые могли бы передать тебе мою благодарность и восхищение твоими работами!

Всё твоё творчество пронизано словом "СЧАСТЬЕ"... ты умеешь быть счастливой и умеешь делать счастливыми других людей!

Меня -то ты точно делаешь абсолютно счастливой, когда я вижу твои работы! 
А уж твои клипы к моим песням - это такие подарки, которые невозможно переоценить!

Твой альманах моих песен в видеоклипах к ним - потрясает, умиляет и восторгает! Настолько приятно видеть свои песни в твоих умелых и сделанных с удивительным вкусом и талантом клипах!

Спасибо тебе за это счастье! Я тронута до глубины души! 

*Не устаю повторять, что ты- ЧУДО!*

[img]http://*********su/5974837.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> грибные" песни


_Получилась, по сути, антология грибных песен одного автора: А. Евтодьевой, причём, яркая, красочная, очень иллюстративная!
 Спасибо огромное Вам обеим, Ирина!_

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> _Получилась, по сути, антология грибных песен одного автора: А. Евтодьевой, причём, яркая, красочная, очень иллюстративная!
>  Спасибо огромное Вам обеим, Ирина!_


Да, Ольга Серафимовна, своего рода антология получилась... Сначала - дождливых песен Аллы, потом ее же грибных и рябиновых... То ли проснулось образование теоретика-музыковеда с привычкой систематизировать... То ли желание вновь и вновь возвращаться к любимым песням, прокладывая такие вот дорожки, и от этого чувствовать себя счастливой... Но в голове уже зреют еще как минимум две подобные "антологии"...

Но об этом - позже... 

А сегодня хочу показать даже не клип.. И не к песне... Потому долго сомневалась, где же это видео разместить..
Сделала его два года назад с прикладной целью: во время появления в зале Осени листопад на экране должен был создать соответствующую картинку, не отвлекая от персонажа, а лишь усиливая эффект ее появления. Два года назад сделала - и забыла. А сейчас наткнулась, посмотрела.. И самой понравилось.. Наверное снова использую! Может быть, для появления Осени, а может быть - на занятиях, в свободной танцевальной импровизации... И подумалось: вдруг еще кому-то пригодится эта простенькая зарисовка. Буду рада! 
А где разместить правильнее - так и не придумала... Пусть уж пока вместе с песнями живет!

----------

Valenta (01.11.2020), Виноград (20.09.2016), Добронрава (26.07.2019), мила 35 (01.10.2019), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Может быть, для появления Осени, а может быть - на занятиях, в свободной танцевальной импровизации... И подумалось: вдруг еще кому-то пригодится эта простенькая зарисовка. Буду рада!


Большое спасибо, Ирочка! Очень даже пригодится! 
Всегда к осеннему празднику музыканты ищут  музыку к появлению такого важного персонажа, как Осень, а уж видеоряд с летящими листьями на фоне такой нежно летящей музыки - очень украсит её выход!
Вот и ещё одна твоя работа полетит в копилочку музыкантов!
Спасибо большое! Очень кстати!
[img]http://*********ru/7768291.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016), Ронина Татьяна (20.01.2016)

----------


## ольга коробова

Вход осени - просто чудо!!! Дети просто ахнули, когад я им включила! Спасибо!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## гномик

> для появления Осени,


Спасибо Огромное!!!!!!! Очень красивый,  нежный. летящий выход!!!! Волшебное украшение праздника!!!С П А С И Б О!!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Алена43

> для появления Осени


Такая красота обязательно пригодится! Спасибо, Ирочка! Конечно же этот клип не останется невостребованным!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## SvetaH

> А сегодня хочу показать даже не клип.. И не к песне... Потому долго сомневалась, где же это видео разместить..
> Сделала его два года назад с прикладной целью: во время появления в зале Осени листопад на экране должен был создать соответствующую картинку, не отвлекая от персонажа, а лишь усиливая эффект ее появления.



Спасибо Вам огромное за такой прекрасный выход Осени! 
С вашего позволения воспользуюсь им в этом году.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## mswetlana23

> *"Осенний вальс" муз. и сл. В.Бобкова*
> Исполняет Маша Фишман


Очень мило, как всегда НУЖНО и ПОЛЕЗНО. Мои девочки будут в восторге!

----------

jarinka (24.07.2016), Vitolda (05.06.2016), Виноград (16.07.2016), нинчик (13.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Вот уже несколько лет каждое мое лето оказывается наполненным ОСЕННИМИ песнями Аллы Евтодьевой!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4432866 Именно с осенних, с первого диска – началось мое знакомство с Аллой как с композитором. Именно они стали для меня первым удивлением, первой радостью, первым чудом, первой любовью!  И с каждым новым диском глаза от удивления раскрываются все шире, радость становится ярче, чудо – волшебнее, а любовь – трепетнее и нежнее!

Снова и снова слушаю песни «Осени-кружевницы»! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5218338 Наслаждаюсь и веселой «В гости к осени идем», и заводным «Танцем с зонтиками», и завораживающим «Листопадным хороводом».. Да КАЖДОЙ по-своему красивой, интересной, замечательной песней!!! 

Уже примеряю их к своим ребятам… Радуюсь, что песни здесь – для разного возраста! А значит и дождливые, и листопадные песенки достанутся и самым маленьким и самым большим из ребят – кому-то для танца, а кому и для пения! 

Но это будет осенью… А пока наслаждаюсь песнями сама! Радуюсь, что есть время внимательно услышать и увидеть! Первым «увиделся» яркий, разноцветный, озорной «Осенний светофор». Ну правда же, невозможно остаться равнодушной!!!*




*Точно знаю - ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ СЛЕДУЕТ!*

----------

aichka (13.06.2016), lenik (16.06.2016), mishel61 (15.06.2016), olga kh (13.06.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (13.06.2016), Valenta (14.06.2016), Виноград (16.07.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (14.06.2016), Ладога (13.06.2016), Олюр (02.07.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Ириш, я, конечно, каждый раз в восторге от твоих фильмов, всегда они меня потрясают и просветляют.. но тут..

Я думала, что меня трудно чем-то удивить.... и вдруг- такое потрясение - ну как можно было найти такие картинки и так нанизать эти светофорные, яркие картинки в таком порядке, что только ахать остается?

Просто потрясающая работа! Такая красотень - просто диву даешься!

Скорее захотелось осени- показать клип детям и скорее выучить эту песню!

Необыкновенно красиво получилось! Нет слов - одни восторги!

Пересматриваю и каждый раз удивляюсь твоему мастерству, музыкальности и умению так раскрасить песню!

СПАСИБО!!!*

[img]http://*********ru/10094934.jpg[/img]

----------

olga kh (13.06.2016), ttanya (15.06.2016), Valenta (14.06.2016), Vitolda (13.06.2016)

----------


## Олга Кобелева

Дорогая Ирина! Заглянула опять к вам в домик и получила истинное наслаждение от ваших работ. Творческих вам успехов.

----------

aichka (14.06.2016), Vitolda (14.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

К сожалению, уже давно не приходится мне летом заниматься своими непосредственными обязанностями.. И поэтому уже в начале лета - о красавице ОСЕНИ!!! 

*"Осень пришла" 
музыка и слова С. Юдиной*

----------

aichka (15.06.2016), EVGESKA (15.06.2016), jarinka (24.07.2016), lenik (16.06.2016), mishel61 (15.06.2016), olga kh (15.06.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (16.06.2016), ttanya (15.06.2016), Valenta (16.06.2016), Виноград (16.07.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (15.06.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Ладога (15.06.2016), Лорис (15.06.2016), Олюр (02.07.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, ты в своём творчестве по созданию клипов бесподобна. Как всё подобрано.... Смотришь и получаешь истинное наслаждение. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (16.06.2016), olga kh (16.06.2016), Vitolda (16.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова - ОСЕНЬ!

*"Осень постучалась к нам..."*
Слова: Т. Прописнова
Музыка: И. Смирнова

----------

aichka (16.06.2016), lenik (16.06.2016), MarinaMi (09.10.2016), mishel61 (16.06.2016), mochalova19 (05.07.2016), Muzira (09.08.2016), olga kh (16.06.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (17.06.2016), ttanya (01.07.2016), Valenta (17.06.2016), Виноград (16.07.2016), говорушка (17.06.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Елена Эрнст (14.07.2016), Инна Корепанова (10.07.2016), Ладога (17.06.2016), Лорис (17.06.2016), марина гайворонская (24.08.2016), ольга марущак (11.07.2016), Олюр (21.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

> "Осень пришла"
> музыка и слова С. Юдиной





> "Осень постучалась к нам..."


Ирочка, как всегда- удивительно мягко, красиво, умиротворенно и завораживающе!

Как я жалею о том, что когда я ставила танцы на эти чудесные песни- у меня не было экране в зале... а как бы эти клипы украсили выступление детей!

Уверена, что и эти прекрасные песни, и твои замечательные клипы вдохновят многих музыкантов на создание красивых танцевальных номеров!

А для знакомства с песнями, для введения детей в настроение осени  твои работы будут просто незаменимы!

Спасибо за эту красоту!!!

[img]http://*********ru/10114571.jpg[/img]

----------

lenik (16.06.2016), olga kh (16.06.2016), ttanya (01.07.2016), Valenta (17.06.2016), Vitolda (16.06.2016), говорушка (17.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (14.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

В моей душе что-то необыкновенно нежное тает со звуками лирических песен из диска "Осень-кружевница" Аллы Евтодьевой! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...89#post5224389 
В этих песнях и хороводная плавность, и тихая красота спокойного осеннего дня, и звенящие в ответ на эту красоту струны души... Не найдешь слов, чтобы рассказать обо всем, что чувствуешь, слушая необыкновенные песни!

----------

aichka (20.06.2016), mochalova19 (05.07.2016), olga kh (20.06.2016), ttanya (01.07.2016), Valenta (03.07.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (21.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (14.07.2016), Инна Корепанова (10.07.2016), Ладога (28.06.2016), Лорис (20.06.2016), Олюр (21.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

> В моей душе что-то необыкновенно нежное тает со звуками лирических песен из диска "Осень-кружевница" Аллы Евтодьевой! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...89#post5224389


Ирочка, ну как же красиво! Просто улетаю вместе с этими листьями- то вверх, то вниз!
Я предполагала именно танец с листьями под эту песню - поэтому и слова должны были помогать детям в движениях - то вверх листья, то вниз, то рассыпались, а теперь им ещё поможет и твой красивейший фильм, где листья взлетают и падают вместе с текстом, где голова кружится от красоты и величия осенних царственных крон, представляю- насколько танец будет выглядеть богаче, ярче на фоне твоего замечательного фильма!
Спасибо тебе огромное за эти яркие краски, за красоту подобранных пейзажей, за мастерство и удивительную культуру музыкального рассказа!

[img]http://*********ru/10182437.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (21.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (14.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Снова и снова возвращаюсь мыслями к *"Осени - кружевнице"*!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...89#post5224389  КАКИЕ там дождливые песни! Красивые красивые!!! А еще - разные-разные! И по возрастной адресации, и по жанру, и характеру! Так и хочется мне свою прогулку по дождливой дорожке Аллиных осенних песен продолжить! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5055500  Насладиться мелодиями - озорными, ласковыми, безудержно искрящимися или чуть затаенными! И в прятки поиграть, и звоночками позвенеть, и с капельками песню спеть, и, конечно же, весело потанцевать с яркими зонтиками!

Вот и сделаю сегодня первый шаг туда, навстречу Аллиным дождикам!

----------

aichka (26.06.2016), mochalova19 (05.07.2016), ttanya (01.07.2016), Valenta (03.07.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (14.07.2016), Ладога (28.06.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Уже писала недавно, Ириша, о своих ощущениях, когда услышала песни новые Аллочкины и увидела твои работы. Но сообщение "улетело" безвозвратно, а я заходила ненадолго сюда((( Вот сегодня поплотнее здесь))), поэтому "восстанавливаю" текст))) Ириша, поражаюсь все время тому, как тонко ты всегда чувствуешь Аллины песни!.. Вот уж, действительно, между вами ниточка-паутинка - хоть и невидимая, но очень прочная. Просто родственные души у вас - так дополняете друг друга!.. Конечно, каждая воспринимает новую работу, как ПОДАРОК! Аллочкина песня для тебя, видеоклип - для нее. А у меня всегда просто дыхание перехватывает, когда появляется новый видеоклип к песне. Всегда ждешь Чуда, и никогда не разочаровываешься! Ирочка, благодарю тебя от всей души, что не устаешь ты ходить по Аллочкиным песенным тропочкам, и нас всех не забываешь пригласить за собой))) Очень нравятся твои лирические работы. Но просто приплясывать начала, когда увидела "Танец с зонтиками")))) Фотографии такие озорные, яркие, нарядные (авторам спасибо тоже!!!) Просто зонтичный парад или праздник!!! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

ttanya (01.07.2016), Valenta (03.07.2016), Vitolda (26.06.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Всегда ждешь Чуда, и никогда не разочаровываешься!


Оленька, я за тобой сегодня иду след в след!

Ну как же красиво! Не то что разочаровываешься, а каждый раз очаровываешься и удивляешься- ну как можно ТАК подобрать картинки, чтобы получился стройный образ, плавно и точно следящий за ритмом, мелодией, текстом - просто параллельное  самостоятельное творчество!

Спасибо, Ирочка! Я очень и очень тронута! Каждый раз, видя твои клипы на свои песни, я стесняюсь и радуюсь как ребенок одновременно!

Это так красиво, ярко, радостно! 
Даже не знаю - танцевать теперь этот танец или петь и танцевать на проигрыш? :Tender: 

Уж очень красиво и празднично - хоть пой, хоть пляши! :Ok: 

СПАСИБО!!!! Очень тронута и очень тебе признательна! :Blush2: 

[img]http://*********ru/10235753.jpg[/img]

----------

olga kh (26.06.2016), ttanya (21.07.2016), Valenta (03.07.2016), Vitolda (26.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (15.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова на моей страничке - *ОСЕНЬ!
*

*"Танец с листочками"*
*Екатерина и Сергей Железновы*
слова *Арины Чугайкиной*
поет *Юля Селиверстова*

----------

aichka (29.06.2016), irisa (14.07.2016), jarinka (24.07.2016), mochalova19 (05.07.2016), Muzira (09.08.2016), olga kh (01.07.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (30.06.2016), ttanya (01.07.2016), Valenta (03.07.2016), Виноград (16.07.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Елена Эрнст (14.07.2016), Ирина-Ирен (03.07.2016), Лорис (30.06.2016), марина гайворонская (18.09.2016), Ольга Сара (29.06.2016), Олюр (02.07.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Что тут скажешь? Четыре АХ!!! - да и только!))))))) Спасибо за новую "листопадинку"))))

----------

aichka (01.07.2016), Valenta (03.07.2016), Vitolda (01.07.2016), Виноград (16.07.2016)

----------


## эллона

> И снова на моей страничке - ОСЕНЬ!
> 
> 
> "Танец с листочками"
> Екатерина и Сергей Железновы
> слова Арины Чугайкиной
> поет Юля Селиверстова


Ирина, огромное спасибо за красоту и настроение!!!! Спасибо за ваши талантливые работы, действительно АХ,,,!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (01.07.2016), Valenta (03.07.2016), Vitolda (01.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Снова ныряю в *"Осень-кружевницу"*! Не могу наслушаться!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141570 

От каждого звука ЭТОЙ песни - просто таю!!!!!!!! В куплете шелохнуться боюсь, чтобы не спугнуть Осень, что бродит и плетет свои волшебные кружева! В припеве - широко распахиваются глаза, чтобы увидеть то чудо, что она сотворила! Ну а волшебные вступление и проигрыш - просто ведут за собой и не отпускают! Таю!!!! Ни один звук не оставляет равнодушной!

----------

aichka (02.07.2016), mochalova19 (05.07.2016), Muzira (09.08.2016), olga kh (03.07.2016), ttanya (04.07.2016), Valenta (03.07.2016), Виноград (16.07.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (14.07.2016), Инна Корепанова (10.07.2016), Лорис (03.07.2016), Татиана 65 (14.07.2016)

----------


## Valenta

*Ириш,*
С тобою вместе я нырнула в осень кружевную,
Работы - ЧУДО! 
Выдвинуть на Оскар можно тут любую!!! :flower:

----------

aichka (04.07.2016), olga kh (03.07.2016), ttanya (21.07.2016), Vitolda (03.07.2016), Олюр (13.07.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> [SIZE=3][COLOR="#800080"]В моей душе что-то необыкновенно нежное тает со звуками лирических песен из диска "Осень-кружевница" Аллы Евтодьевой! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...89#post5224389


Ирочка! Какой завораживающий фильм! Необыкновенный!
Эта песня меня покорила сразу после первого же прослушивания. А после ПРОСМОТРА ощущение собственного присутствия! Восторг! Затаив дыхание смотришь на эту красоту. 

А какой необыкновенный "Осенний светофор"!!!!!!!!!!! Представляю распахнутые от удивления глазенки ребятишек - столько ЦВЕТА! 

Спасибо огромное за эти минуты!

----------

aichka (14.07.2016), Vitolda (14.07.2016), Виноград (16.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Уже появляется усталость от летней жары... И так хочется дождика!!! Свежего, веселого, звонкого, чтобы как в детстве - побегать по лужам и поиграть в догонялки с его струями! А еще - послушать песенку дождя и весело, задорно спеть вместе с ним! 
Как в песне *"Кап-кап-кап" Аллы Евтодьевой из диска "Осень-кружевница"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085

ТАК нравится песня!!! Невозможно не прикоснуться!!! Пока увидеть попыталась... А осенью - обязательно принесу детям!!!

----------

aichka (07.08.2016), olga kh (07.08.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (07.08.2016), Valenta (23.08.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (07.08.2016), Лорис (08.08.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Спасибо большое, Ирочка! И, правда, свежестью дождя повеяло среди этой изнуряющей жары!

Замечательно переданы образы- и веселого восприятия детьми дождика, и обрамление куплетов видео настоящего шумного, живого дождя - чудесная находка! Полное ощущение присутствия и свежести дождя!

Ты, как всегда, очень чутко и продумано относишься к  зрелищному воплощению песни!

Спасибо тебе огромное! Очень тронута! Так приятно!!!

Спасибо тебе и от меня, и от дождика!* :Tender: 

[img]http://*********ru/10841428.jpg[/img]

----------

olga kh (07.08.2016), Valenta (23.08.2016), Vitolda (07.08.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Как в песне "Кап-кап-кап" Аллы Евтодьевой из диска "Осень-кружевница" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085
> 
> ТАК нравится песня!!! Невозможно не прикоснуться!!! Пока увидеть попыталась... А осенью - обязательно принесу детям!!!





> Снова ныряю в "Осень-кружевницу"! Не могу наслушаться!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141570


Как же тонко вы чувствуете музыку, текст, как пропускаете  каждую строчку через своё доброе сердечко!Спасибо большое вам за чудесные клипы, к не менее чудесным песням.

----------

aichka (07.08.2016), olga kh (07.08.2016), Valenta (23.08.2016), Vitolda (07.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Ни один осенний праздник не обходится без урожайной темы!  И петь об этом с ребятами мне тоже хочется звуками песен Аллы Евтодьевой! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085

Сначала радовалась, что могу *"Огородную"* из *"Осени-малышам"* петь, инсценировать со средней группой! 

Затем с таким азартом, сиянием глаз, захлебываясь от восторга подхватили мои подготовишки *"Осени дары"* из *"Разноцветной осени"*, что я уже и подумать не могла, чтобы не принести эту песню детям через год! 





А теперь предвкушаю, как серьезные и основательные малыши встретят *"Овощную малышам"* из *"Осени-кружевницы"*!!!! Точно знаю - сначала дружно подпевать будут, а потом те, что чуть постарше и получше говорит - и полностью споют! Ну а глазки загорятся у каждого!!! Мы еще и вспомним названия овощей, а для этого - клип к песне посмотрим! Надеюсь, конечно, что клип малышам не только овощи напомнит, но и поможет почувствовать характер песни, полюбить ее!

----------

aichka (15.08.2016), mochalova19 (30.08.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (15.08.2016), ttanya (28.08.2016), Valenta (23.08.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), колобок56 (28.08.2016), Лорис (15.08.2016), Олюр (07.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, ну какое же тебе спасибо за все твои фильмы к моим песням! Это- НЕЧТО!
До такой степени приятно, до такой степени это у тебя получается красиво- что просто слов нет, чтобы выразить мою благодарность!

*"Кап-кап"* - такая получилась дождливая- визуально дождливая  веселая история! Целый документальный фильм о веселом дождике! Как здорово сочетаются картинки с видео вставками настоящего дождя и догонялок по лужам - чудо просто! Как здорово этим подчеркивается настроение песни!

А *"Овощные песни"* - они не просто красиво сделаны - он ещё и так познавательны для ребят, а особенно для малышей!
Ведь теперь дети смогут не только послушать и представить себе эти овощи, а увидеть их - как это здорово!
И как всегда у тебя- картинки подобраны с таким вкусом, с любовью к каждой строчке!

Спасибо большущее!!! Приятно до невозможности!!!

[img]http://*********ru/10983809.gif[/img]

----------

Valenta (23.08.2016), Vitolda (15.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

До осени совсем чуть-чуть!!! Изредка можно уже увидеть на деревьях отдельные желтые листочки, а то и целые веточки - словно осенние прядки в летних головных уборах.. А значит совсем-совсем скоро придет время листопадных песен!  И в моем саду снова откроется сезон осенних песен Аллы Евтодьевой! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 Вновь зазвучат и знакомые мелодии и звуки новых песен. 

Правда ведь - ЛИСТ КЛЕНОВЫЙ ПОХОЖ НА ЛАДОШКУ!!! Пусть малыши танцуют, слушают прекрасную песню и получают первые уроки образного мышления! И я порадуюсь вместе с ними! И нежному вальсовому звучанию песни, и красивым проигрышам, и ласковым куплетам, и волшебной аранжировке... И замечательному сравнению:
*"Лист кленовый похож на ладошку"
(из диска "Осень-кружевница")*

----------

aichka (21.08.2016), mochalova19 (30.08.2016), olga kh (23.08.2016), ttanya (28.08.2016), Valenta (23.08.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), колобок56 (28.08.2016), Олюр (07.09.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (22.08.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Милая Ирочка! Ты- как эхо, прекрасное эхо...так чутко реагирушь на мои песни, и так тонко, так  нежно и точно- что просто диву даюсь..

Как же красиво летят эти листочки, так похожие на ладошку!

Малышам, конечно же, покажу живой листик, сравнив с ладошкой- моей и их, маленькой.... но вряд ли малыши поднимают головку к небу и видят такой красивый листопад в жизни.. а тут, в клипе- он такой чудесный, чуть замедленный, как чудо чудесное..сказка просто...

Большое видится на расстояньи... как со стороны смотрятся на фоне и под музыку эти красивейшие листья.. сама засмотрелась...

Спасибо тебе огромное за это пойманное чудо - в каждом кадре!*

[img]http://*********ru/11053013.gif[/img]

----------

olga kh (23.08.2016), ttanya (28.08.2016), Valenta (23.08.2016), Vitolda (22.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня возвращаюсь к своей старой работе. *"Виноватая тучка" (муз.Давида Тухманова, сл. Юрия Энтина)* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4738161

Этой осенью ей уже три года будет! И, неожиданно для меня, именно этот клип среди всех моих работ является лидером по просмотрам на ютубе. Причем от цифры, которой эти просмотры обозначены у меня просто голова кружится: на данный момент клип посмотрели *2 062 483 раза!*

Не сказала бы, что это лучшая моя работа.. Особенно глядя на нее с точки зрения себя сегодняшней. Но, видимо, одна из самых востребованных. 
А сегодня ко мне обратились с вопросом - нет ли этого клипа с минусовой фонограммой? Не было!!! Не было необходимости! А теперь сделала, поменяла звуковую дорожку! Может быть пригодится кому-то еще?

----------

aichka (23.08.2016), alla-mus (16.11.2017), jarinka (27.08.2016), olga kh (23.08.2016), sima (23.08.2016), strelka_64 (24.08.2016), ttanya (28.08.2016), Виноград (24.08.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (23.08.2016), Ирина-Ирен (09.09.2016), колобок56 (28.08.2016), мила 35 (24.10.2019), Ольга Сара (24.08.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Сегодня возвращаюсь к своей старой работе. "Виноватая тучка" (муз.Давида Тухманова, сл. Юрия Энтина) http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4738161


*
Очень кстати! Спасибо, Ириш!

 Я уже много лет замечаю, что дети, танцуя под эту песню,  при исполнении этого номера,  ВСЕГДА подпевают абсолютно весь текст вместе с Тухмановым, так что со стороны получалось невольное пение под плюс... а теперь, когда есть минус, да ещё такой красочный, я думаю, получится замечательный номер -самостоятельное пение детей в сопровождении образных и танцевальных движений!

Спасибо!!! Очень пригодится!*

[img]http://*********ru/11011833.jpg[/img]

----------

olga kh (23.08.2016), ttanya (28.08.2016), Vitolda (23.08.2016)

----------


## Виноград

Ирина, спасибо за "тучку"! Работа просто замечательная, детская, добрая,понятная. СПАСИБО!!!

----------

aichka (25.08.2016), Vitolda (24.08.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Сегодня возвращаюсь к своей старой работе. "Виноватая тучка" (муз.Давида Тухманова, сл. Юрия Энтина)


Ириночка, спасибо за продолжение осени!  Очень любим с детками эту песенку и очень часто поем и танцуем под нее, а благодаря вашему клипу получится замечательный номер.

----------

aichka (25.08.2016), Vitolda (24.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще несколько дней – и придет к нам осень. И первые месяцы наших занятий с детьми будут вокруг нее, красавицы, строиться! Вместе с ребятами отправимся к ней в гости… Песни, что будут звучать в пути, помогут разглядеть и красоту разноцветных листочков, и полюбоваться плавностью листопада, и услышать веселую песенку дождя..  В моем перечислении прямо природоведение получилось! Но все таки с музыкальным и поэтическим уклоном!

А если зазвучит песня *Аллы Евтодьевой «В гости к осени идем»* из диска *«Осень-кружевница»* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085, то, любуясь красотой природы, сезонные приметы замечая, отправимся в сказку, где Осень – хозяйка и главная героиня. И листья сыпятся дождем, потому что она, словно Василиса Прекрасная, взмахнула рукавом! И протянула свою руку детям, чтобы провести их по лесным тропинкам и показать свою красу.

Попробовала увидеть…  Детей, которые радостно впитывают осеннюю красоту, которые ждут чудес и сказок… Так, как поется об этом в доброй, светлой песне!

----------

aichka (27.08.2016), jarinka (27.08.2016), mochalova19 (30.08.2016), ttanya (28.08.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (27.08.2016), Ирина-Ирен (09.09.2016), колобок56 (28.08.2016)

----------


## notka75

> А сегодня ко мне обратились с вопросом - нет ли этого клипа с минусовой фонограммой? Не было!!! Не было необходимости! А теперь сделала, поменяла звуковую дорожку! Может быть пригодится кому-то еще?


Спасибо! Конечно и минус пригодится!

----------


## Vitolda

Вот и наступила она - Красавица Осень!!! А с ней вместе - и начало учебного года!
Возвращаются после отпуска в детский сад ребята.. Вместе с ними чуть чуть с грустью вспоминаем мы об ушедшем лете... И смягчить эту грусть помогают звуки песен, которыми мы встречаем Осень! 

Думаю и выбираю, какие песни принести этой осенью детям....  *"В парке листочки шумят за окном.." Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска *"Осень кружевница"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 принесу точно!!! Чувствую, что ребятам захочется снова и снова танцевать с яркими разноцветными листьями в руках! Сначала в зале, а потом и на прогулке, собирая шуршащие букеты и напевая полюбившуюся песню!

----------

Гульниза (09.10.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Ирочка, спасибо тебе огромное за такие чудесные, ЖИВЫЕ, ДЫШАЩИЕ, ТЕПЛЫЕ клипы к моим песням!

Они настолько хороши, что песни, с их помощью, надевая такую красивую "одежду", преображаются, становятся зримыми, более ощутимыми, объемными, они воспринимаются как совершенно новые произведения - потому что именно ТЫ их так красиво и сказочно вырисовываешь, так любуешься осенью и вместе с музыкой погружаешь нас в эту красоту!

Спасибо огромное, Ирочка!*

[img]http://*********ru/11235678.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (03.09.2016)

----------


## эллона

> "В парке листочки шумят за окном.." Аллы Евтодьевой из диска "Осень кружевница" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 принесу точно!!! Чувствую, что ребятам захочется снова и снова танцевать с яркими разноцветными листьями в руках! Сначала в зале, а потом и на прогулке, собирая шуршащие букеты и напевая полюбившуюся песню!


 Ирина!Как всегда замечательный клип, к не менее замечательной песне Аллы Анатольевны.Спасибо вам огромное за  яркие краски, за красоту подобранных пейзажей, за ваше мастерство.

----------

aichka (04.09.2016), Vitolda (04.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Судя по всему, стремление к многовариантности - одна из моих главных привычек! Ритмяшки уже давно сразу же в нескольких вариантах на свет просятся... А с клипами к любимым песням - иначе.. Вроде бы вложу в клип кусочек души, свои мысли и чувства..  А проходит время - сама меняюсь, а главное, меняется уровень моих навыков и требований к клипу.. И именно к особо любимым песням хочется вернутся снова! Так в свое время случилось с *"Рябинушкой"* и *"Улетают журавли" Аллы Евтодьевой.
*
И снова такая же история!

Впервые я обратилась к изумительному *"Осеннему блюзу" Александра Ермолова* почти 4 года назад, в октябре 2012.. Тогда у меня еще не только Мастерской, но и темы на форуме не было! А в Мастерской поселился клип с минусовкой этой песни вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4635995

Постепенно зрело желание сделать клип с плюсом, иной другой по характеру, мягче, чтобы картинки так же плавно перетекали друг в друга, как фразы певца. А теперь хочу познакомить вас с тем, что получилось! 

*"Осенний блюз"
муз. А.Ермолова, сл. А.Бочковской*

----------

EVGESKA (09.09.2016), гунька (09.09.2016), Дания (09.09.2016), Добронрава (26.07.2019), Елена Эрнст (20.09.2016), Ирина-Ирен (09.09.2016), Лорис (10.09.2016), марина гайворонская (18.09.2016), ольга марущак (27.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

> "Осенний блюз"
> муз. А.Ермолова, сл. А.Бочковской


Ирочка, настолько твой "Осенний блюз" сейчас под настроение! Настоящая отдушина! Такая замечательная, теплая, звенящая музыкой, солнечная осень в твоём клипе -и за окном такая же, и настроение легкое, светлое, хочется подпевать этому чудесному блюзу и любоваться, любоваться замечательными картинами - такой интересный подбор- я таких даже не встречала - очень точно по смыслу и настроению, так точно попадающие в тему- любовалась каждым кадром, каждым всплеском вороха листьев, каждым инструментом, переплетенным с листвой! Всё завораживает!

А уж последний кадр- листочек в форме скрипки- фантастика- как сама золотая Осень, как весь твой клип, как чудесная песня Ермолова!

[img]http://*********ru/11290722.png[/img]

----------

Vitolda (09.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (20.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще одну замечательную песню об осени захотелось увидеть..

*Юрий Верижников
"Чудная пора"
*

----------

aichka (11.09.2016), olga kh (11.09.2016), s.lopuhova (14.09.2016), SVETLANA M. (11.09.2016), Анжела72 (14.09.2016), буссоница (11.09.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), мазурка (13.09.2016), Ольга Сара (12.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Юрий Верижников
> "Чудная пора"


Сколько воздуха, объема, величия красоты этого потрясающего времени года- золотой осени в этом твоём фильме!
Картинки потрясающие!! 
А второй куплет с девочкой- вообще чудо- как будто художественный фильм со стоп-кадром!!

Наблюдая этот букет красивейших пейзажей, ещё и ещё раз потрясает красота этого явления природы, сделанная тобой так мастерски.. и уж если на взрослого человека производит такое впечатление- представляю- как воспримут такую осень дети!

Спасибо тебе за такой подбор и такое мастерство показать эту красоту! 

[img]http://*********ru/11301603.gif[/img]

----------

olga kh (11.09.2016), Vitolda (11.09.2016)

----------


## эллона

> И еще одну замечательную песню об осени захотелось увидеть..
> 
> Юрий Верижников
> "Чудная пора"


ИРИНА! Песня действительно очень замечательная, мы в этом году с подготовишками разучиваем танец с листочками под эту песню,а благодаря вашему клипу получится замечательный номер.

----------

aichka (11.09.2016), Vitolda (11.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Практически половина первого осеннего месяца прошла.. А смотрю на деревья - они все еще зеленые стоят! Поем с ребятами осенние песни и приговариваем, что вся эта красота у нас еще впереди! Все еще БУДЕТ!!!

А вот песня *"Дождик, поиграй"* из диска *"Осень - кружевница" Аллы Евтодьевой* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 почти внесезонная!!! Разве что снежной зимой будет не к месту... А в остальное время можно петь и наслаждаться!!! Радоваться звонкой, одновременно радостной и ласковой мелодии, понятным и близким детям словам, очень красивой, в каждом куплете разной фонограмме, возможностью позвенеть на колокольчиках в проигрыше... А нам, взрослым, еще и сияющим детским глазам! Нисколько не сомневаюсь, что такими они и будут! Невозможно не зазвенеть, не засиять, не откликнуться, не потянуться навстречу такой песне!

----------

aichka (12.09.2016), olga kh (12.09.2016), Valenta (12.09.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ну вот, Ирочка, добралась и до этой дождливой игралочки!)))) Спасибо тебе большущее - очень красивый видеоряд!!! Аллочке, представляю, какой бальзам на душу!!! Пусть и дальше "творится-вытворяется"!))) :Ok:  :Tender:

----------

aichka (13.09.2016), Valenta (12.09.2016), Vitolda (12.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

> А вот песня "Дождик, поиграй" из диска "Осень - кружевница"


Ирочка, спасибо большущее! Как всегда- ярко, зрелищно, красиво!

Как здорово, что картинки совмещаются с видеорядом- дети будут в восторге! Настоящий дождик,идущий под музыку!

Детки и споют, и поиграют в конце песни с дождиком в догонялки, а на экране будет такой настоящий ливень - как убедительно, реально, по-настоящему! Визгу ребячьему не будет конца!

Спасибо огромное!

[img]http://*********ru/11350169.jpg[/img]

----------

Valenta (22.09.2016), Vitolda (13.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Услышала в прошлом году песню Юрия Верижникова "Осень пришла" в исполнении Анастасии Смоляковой и не смогла мимо пройти, не остановиться, не полюбоваться, не постараться поближе разглядеть.. Правда сделала это в самом конце осени, потому и показывать сразу не стала.. не сезон.. А вот теперь  хочу познакомить с этим видео своих гостей!

*"Осень пришла"
муз. и сл. Юрия Верижникова
поет Анастасия Смолякова*




Буду рада, если понравится!

https://yadi.sk/d/ev2gHUMZtMZHv - этот же клип для тех, у кого не получается скачать с ютуба

----------

aichka (13.09.2016), EVGESKA (14.09.2016), mishel61 (19.09.2016), olga kh (13.09.2016), sima (13.09.2016), tatjan60 (18.09.2016), Valenta (22.09.2016), veter-koteyka (18.09.2016), Виноград (20.09.2016), гномик (13.09.2016), говорушка (14.09.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (13.09.2016), Добронрава (17.03.2019), Елена М (13.09.2016), Ирина Ивановна (27.01.2018), марина гайворонская (18.09.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (14.09.2016), ольга марущак (27.09.2016), Ярик (13.09.2016)

----------


## olga kh

*Ириша, какая красота!!! Спасибо - чудесная работа!!! :* :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------

Valenta (22.09.2016), Vitolda (13.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

> "Осень пришла"
> муз. и сл. Юрия Верижникова
> поет Анастасия Смолякова


Прекрасный клип!

Сочный, насыщенный красками, красивейшими образами!

Этот клип так и вдохновляет на создание танца, композиции, которая бы гармонировала с таким чудесным фильмом!
Так и хочется сделать танец на эту музыку- и чтобы этот красивый, яркий фильм сопровождал этот танец!

Очень нежный фильм получился, Ириш, чувствуется твоё мастерство: увидеть красоту в таком выпуклом, концентрированном образе, помноженное на тонкое прочувствование музыки и каждой строчки текста!

Ещё раз спасибо за чудесный осенний подарок!

[img]http://*********ru/11354155.gif[/img]

----------

olga kh (13.09.2016), Valenta (22.09.2016), Vitolda (13.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова хочу прогуляться по дорожкам осенних песен *Аллы Евтодьевой*! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085

На этот раз звериной тропкой зашагаю! С разными ребятами - вместе с разными песнями. Средние сами в веселых зверят превратятся и заведут хоровод с Осенью! Одна из самых моих любимых песен из диска *"Осень малышам "* зазвучит - мягкая, теплая и светлая! Уже столько лет ее знаю, а и сейчас и просто послушать люблю и внутри песни вместе с ребятами оказаться!




А с подготовишками и старшими повернемся к песне *"Звери к осени готовы"* из диска *"Разноцветная осень"*. Во-первых, воспитателям предложу с ребятами послушать. Целое занятие природоведческой направленности вокруг песни построить можно! И абсолютно точно - запомнится надолго! А на моих занятиях -  сами споем, и обязательно обыграем, инсценируем песню! Одновременно и удовольствие получим от задорной мелодии, интересного текста и поучимся петь сольно и по подгруппам.




Осень еще в самом начале! Как хорошо, что еще долго можно с удовольствием гулять по осенним дорожкам и тропкам вместе с замечательными песнями!!!
*СПАСИБО ЗА НИХ!!!*

----------

aichka (18.09.2016), mishel61 (19.09.2016), olga kh (18.09.2016), tatjan60 (18.09.2016), Valenta (22.09.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (19.09.2016), Лилия60 (05.10.2018), Лорис (18.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

> На этот раз звериной тропкой зашагаю!


Ирочка, как всегда- бесподобно!

Ярко, красочно, весело, а уж как познавательно! 
Какие милые мультяшные зверята становятся в хоровод с красавицей Осенью- одно удовольствие смотреть!
А в песне "Звери к Осени готовы" -мало послушать песню- как зверята к зиме готовятся, а увидеть всё это в клипе- это так здорово, так по-настоящему! 
Этот клип можно предложить воспитателям для познавательного занятия! :Ok: 

Спасибо тебе, слов нет- насколько твои клипы украшают мои песни :Tender: - любуюсь, радуюсь и удивляюсь каждый раз!

[img]http://*********ru/11443321.jpg[/img]

----------

Valenta (22.09.2016), Vitolda (19.09.2016)

----------


## эллона

> И снова хочу прогуляться по дорожкам осенних песен Аллы Евтодьевой





> А с подготовишками и старшими повернемся к песне "Звери к осени готовы"


Получаешь  удовольствие не только от услышанного, но и от увиденного, гуляя по осенним дорожкам и тропкам вместе с замечательными песнями!!! Спасибо большое Алла Анатольевна и Ирина!

----------

Vitolda (19.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Вплотную подхожу к мучительному моменту выбора.. КАК жаль, что не получится, чтобы на праздниках прозвучали ВСЕ осенние песни Аллы Евтодьевой!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085

А для меня все они любимые! И новые, из *"Осени-кружевницы"*, что все лето слушала! И из *"Осени красавицы"*, которые нравятся с каждым днем все больше и больше! И яркие песни из *"Осени малышам"*! И мое первое знакомство с Аллиным творчеством, первая любовь - песни диска *"Что такое осень?"*

Не все песни еще звучали в моем саду.. А хочется!!! А от многих, что уже звучали - отказаться не могу! И сама вдоволь не насладилась, и ребят жалко обделить такой красотой... 

Уже не первый день сижу и взвешиваю... решаю, какие песни чуть-чуть подвинуть в сторону... А какие в этом году помогут рассказать - *"ЧТО ТАКОЕ ОСЕНЬ?"
*

----------

aichka (20.09.2016), olga kh (21.09.2016), Valenta (22.09.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), гунька (21.09.2016)

----------


## notka75

> "Осень пришла"
> муз. и сл. Юрия Верижникова
> поет Анастасия Смолякова


Очень красивая песня и ваше видео чудесное её воплощение! Спасибо!

----------

aichka (22.09.2016), Vitolda (21.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> А от многих, что уже звучали - отказаться не могу! И сама вдоволь не насладилась, и ребят жалко обделить такой красотой...


Сама себя цитирую... Снова и снова возвращаюсь к песням осенних дисков *Аллы Евтодьевой* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085, переслушиваю их, пересматриваю свои клипы к этим песням, сделанные в разные годы.. и решаю, что зазвучит теперь, а что чуть отдохнет... подождет следующей осени..

Вот *"Оркестр для осени"* из диска *"Разноцветная Осень"*. Год назад у меня он был чисто шумовым, в средней группе. ТАК понравилось воплощение песни автором http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5035412 . что все полностью и слизнула! 

И клип делала для малышей! Хоть и двигаются в нем капельки, орешки, листочки ритмично, но это лишь общая ритмичность, ощущение метра, как и в движениях и оркестре малышей. Видео - для настроения!




В этом году хочу, чтобы песня прозвучала у меня дважды! Один раз у малышей, снова в оркестре шумовом.. А второй - с подготовишками. И споют ребята сами, и сыграем что-нибудь посложнее, не просто метрическую пульсацию! Возможно, что и вариант клипа для ребят постарше сделаю.. Но это - впереди!

*Как хорошо, что еще как минимум месяц можно наслаждаться чудесными осенними песнями!!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (24.09.2016), nezabudka-8s (24.09.2016), olga kh (25.09.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (25.09.2016), ttanya (02.12.2016), Валентина Андреева (02.12.2016), гунька (25.09.2016), Ладога (25.09.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016), Парина (29.11.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Несколько дней назад с огромным удовольствием познакомилась с песней *Ларисы Некрасовой "Осень песенку поет"*. Такая замечательная детская песенка - светлая, звонкая и радостная! и очень зримая! Так и захотелось сразу ее в клипе увидеть! 

И вот что из этого получилось:




За нотами и фонограммой - в гости к автору, вот сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5261613

----------

aichka (04.10.2016), Elen 77 (01.03.2017), elena_vrn (10.07.2019), Karamel (04.10.2016), larisakoly (18.01.2017), lenik (04.10.2016), mochalova19 (04.10.2016), Natali-S (09.10.2019), olga kh (04.10.2016), Raisa Vayner (02.11.2016), strelka_64 (04.10.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (04.10.2016), ttanya (04.10.2016), Valenta (04.10.2016), verazalit (02.08.2019), буссоница (03.10.2016), Валентина Андреева (02.12.2016), Гульниза (09.10.2016), ДМШ27 (06.10.2019), Елена М (05.10.2016), Лилия60 (05.10.2018), Лорис (05.10.2016), ольга марущак (13.02.2017), Ольга Сара (10.10.2016), Олюр (09.10.2016), Парина (29.11.2016), Ремзия (06.05.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ирочка, спасибо тебе за прекрасную "видюшечку" к Ларочкиной песне! Очень осенне-вкусно!!! И так хочется услышать песню! Соловушки, напойте, пожалуйста! Это же расчудесный подарок для детей будет!!! :Blush2:

----------

Vitolda (04.10.2016), Олюр (01.12.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Несколько дней назад с огромным удовольствием познакомилась с песней Ларисы Некрасовой "Осень песенку поет". Такая замечательная детская песенка - светлая, звонкая и радостная! и очень зримая! Так и захотелось сразу ее в клипе увидеть!


Спасибо большое за клип к такой чудесной песенке. Клип замечательный, атмосфера песни передана очень задорно и весело! :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:

----------

Vitolda (04.10.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> Несколько дней назад с огромным удовольствием познакомилась с песней Ларисы Некрасовой "Осень песенку поет".


Иришенька!!! Такой сюрприз!!!!
СПАСИБО, дорогая! Браво! Бис!!!
Мне очень дорого твоё внимание.
Клип яркий, солнечный! Само очарование!

----------

aichka (04.10.2016), Karamel (04.10.2016), olga kh (04.10.2016), Vitolda (04.10.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Вот и середина октября!!! Написаны сценарии и закончены мучительные размышления о том, какие песни взять в осенний репертуар в этом году... Сюжеты в каждой группе разные.. Но так или иначе мы отправляемся в гости к Осени, полюбоваться ее красотой! И как же не взять с собой в дорогу веселую песню!!! Которая и о том, что увидеть на лесной тропинке можем, расскажет, и бодро шагать поможет, да и просто - настроение поднимет! ВСЕМ!!! И тем, кто слушает, и тем, кто с удовольствием распевает *"Прогулку в лесу" Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска *"Что такое Осень?"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 !!! 




Действительно, разве Осень грустная пора? 

*СПАСИБО* за песню и за настроение!!!

----------

aichka (10.10.2016), krinka (02.09.2017), larisakoly (18.01.2017), lenik (14.12.2016), olga kh (29.11.2016), ttanya (02.12.2016), verazalit (02.08.2019), Валентина Андреева (02.12.2016), гунька (10.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (11.10.2016), мандаришка (10.10.2016), Олюр (01.12.2016), Парина (29.11.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Практически весь май считала дни, оставшиеся до выпускного, а значит - до конца учебного года, до передышки, до лета.. Казалось, что до первого дня осени ни за что не стану думать о репертуаре! Только отдыхать...

Но послушала песни *Аллы Евтодьевой* из нового осеннего диска *"Золотая пора"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...95#post5378295 - и словно второе дыхание пришло!!! Теперь снова время тороплю - скорее бы осень!!! Чтобы принести ребятам эти драгоценности!!! 
СТОЛЬКО находок!!! И в содержании, и в музыке!!! А мастерски сделанные аранжировки - словно последний, необходимый штрих в этих осенних картинах!

Определить, какая песня нравится больше - совершенно невозможно!!! Уже не раз послушала.. И каждый раз не перестаю улыбаться - то от нахлынувшей нежности, то от волны позитива. Такие разные, все до одной песни кажутся просто необходимыми в репертуаре моих ребят ближайшей осенью! Уже даже мысли о сценариях начинают шевелиться.. О таких, где место песням из "Золотой поры" найдется! 

А еще очень хочется всю эту красоту "увидеть"! Не только в исполнении ребят, но и на экране.. Первой попросилась "Осень - рыжая девчушка". Такой интересный сюжет у этой песни!!! Очень образно и по-детски! И песенка - звонкая, летящая, одновременно с нотками озорства и созерцательности: и забавная девчушка представляется, и красивейшие картины осенней природы.

----------

aichka (04.06.2017), faina (07.08.2017), galy-a (31.07.2017), lenik (13.09.2017), olga kh (04.06.2017), SNAR (06.06.2017), Варшава (11.06.2017), гунька (04.06.2017), Ладога (07.08.2017), Олюр (08.06.2017), Світланочка (19.08.2017)

----------


## aichka

_Спасибо огромное, Ирочка! 

Я обожаю твои клипы, и эта девчушка создана настолько в унисон образу песни!

 Потрясающе! Игрушечка просто!

Я так рада, что мои песни под твоей рукой обретают зримый образ и даже характер!

Приятно невероятно! СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!
_

49d872015fea083b53db55405863aa46.jpg

----------

lenik (13.09.2017), olga kh (04.06.2017), Vitolda (04.06.2017), Татка_7878 (11.06.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ой-ей! Девочки, вы творите опять? Аллочка, у тебя новый диск?!! Ириша, конечно, начала готовить  интереснейшие и красивейшие видеоклипы (разве может она удержаться?)) Вы же уже как неразлучники (птицы такие есть))) - творчество одной порождает творчество другой)) Спасибо вам за ЧУДО!!! Продолжение, конечно, следует? Да, Ириша?..

----------

aichka (05.06.2017), lenik (13.09.2017), Vitolda (05.06.2017), Олюр (08.06.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

> Ой-ей! Девочки, вы творите опять? Аллочка, у тебя новый диск?!! Ириша, конечно, начала готовить  интереснейшие и красивейшие видеоклипы (разве может она удержаться?)) Вы же уже как неразлучники (птицы такие есть))) - творчество одной порождает творчество другой)) Спасибо вам за ЧУДО!!! Продолжение, конечно, следует? Да, Ириша?..



Конечно же следует продолжение!!! Мне ТАК нравятся Аллины песни!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...21#post5379521 Просто не могу остаться безучастной - так и хочется петь, слушать, разговаривать с детьми о них, удивляясь вместе с ними красоте мелодий и поэтических оборотов! И как же не попробовать всю эту красоту увидеть???? 

Сегодня на *"Хоровод березок"* посмотреть захотелось.. 

*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (10.06.2017), galy-a (31.07.2017), lenik (13.09.2017), olga kh (12.06.2017), гунька (28.06.2017), Елена Эрнст (25.06.2017), Ладога (31.07.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова - продолжение!!! И абсолютно точно - не окончание! Ведь правда же - каждая песня из *"Золотой поры" Аллы Евтодьевой* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...54#post5382054 - это настоящее ЧУДО!!! Не устаю радоваться встрече!! И снова и снова хочется причастности...

Просто невозможно мимо *"Осенней мелодии"* пройти - ее очарование притягивает, хочется вновь и вновь слушать, наслаждаться, удивляться, радоваться, забывать дышать... Песня вневозрастная: и дошколятам близка и понятна будет - и по содержанию и музыкально - и школьникам, и взрослым. Звуки *"Осенней мелодии"* душу каждого наполнят красотой и нежностью!

----------

aichka (24.06.2017), galy-a (31.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.10.2017), гунька (28.06.2017), Ладога (07.08.2017), Лилия60 (05.10.2018), Светлана Богатырева (12.07.2018)

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо, Ирочка!

С твоими клипами песни обретают настолько яркий зримый образ, вернее, сотни образов - они оживают, становятся почти осязаемыми, таким  яркими, пронзительными -это тобой подобранные картины, видео, анимации создают это волшебство, собранное твоими руками и мыслями!

Ну ООООчень красиво, настолько синхронно совпадают тексты песен и образы на экране, что непонятно- что первичнее!  :Yes4: 

Твои клипы так украшают песни, оживляют их, делая их объемными, яркими и запоминающимися!

Спасибо тебе огромное! В твои клипы невозможно не влюбиться! Их хочется пересматривать вновь и вновь - и мне, и детям!

Огромная благодарность тебе за чуткость, нежность и музыкальность! 
От всей души!

69954707_spasibo_ot_vsego_serdca.gif

----------

Vitolda (24.06.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Конечно же следует продолжение!!! Мне ТАК нравятся Аллины песни!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...21#post5379521 Просто не могу остаться безучастной - так и хочется петь, слушать, разговаривать с детьми о них, удивляясь вместе с ними красоте мелодий и поэтических оборотов! И как же не попробовать всю эту красоту увидеть???? 
> 
> Сегодня на *"Хоровод березок"* посмотреть захотелось.. 
> 
> *СПАСИБО за песню!!!*





> И снова - продолжение!!! И абсолютно точно - не окончание! Ведь правда же - каждая песня из *"Золотой поры" Аллы Евтодьевой* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...54#post5382054 - это настоящее ЧУДО!!! Не устаю радоваться встрече!! И снова и снова хочется причастности...
> 
> Просто невозможно мимо *"Осенней мелодии"* пройти - ее очарование притягивает, хочется вновь и вновь слушать, наслаждаться, удивляться, радоваться, забывать дышать... Песня вневозрастная: и дошколятам близка и понятна будет - и по содержанию и музыкально - и школьникам, и взрослым. Звуки *"Осенней мелодии"* душу каждого наполнят красотой и нежностью!


Ирочка, мимо Ваших клипов обойтись просто невозможно! Настолько пОлно и чутко они передают настроение, мысли, чувства каждой песни! Я всегда с удовольствием беру Ваши клипы в работу! А с каким вниманием, обожанием, радостью смотрят их дети! И каждая картиночка - это помогалочка при разучивании!
Спасибо Вам огромное!

----------

Vitolda (25.06.2017), Светлана Богатырева (12.07.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова - продолжение! Вновь попросился клип к песне из диска *Аллы Евтодьевой "Золотая пора"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...87#post5383887 
На этот раз к песне *"Вот и осень к нам пришла"*. Песня для маленьких. Потому и видеоряд максимально простой и конкретный. Я не всегда использую на праздниках в младшей и средней группах видео к песням, даже если они мной уже сделаны. Чтобы неустойчивое внимание не отвлекать... А вот когда с песней знакомлю - показываю! Чтобы впечатление от нее ярче было, не только слуховое, но и зрительное! И чтобы детям передать свое к песням особое отношение. 
Как всегда в Аллиных песнях для маленьких, удивляюсь тому, как понятно и просто звучит, но далеко не примитивно. И невозможно от звучащей песни не получить легкое и радостное настроение!

Им и хочу сегодня поделиться!!!
*"Вот и осень к нам пришла"*




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (30.07.2017), galy-a (31.07.2017), olga kh (30.07.2017), Ладога (31.07.2017), Лилия60 (05.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

Большое- большое спасибо, Ирочка!

Очень красивый, понятный малышам, получился клип! 

Как я всегда радуюсь твоим прекрасным, чутким работам к моим песням, и уже даже жду их!  :Tender: 

Эти визуальные картинки так обогащают впечатление ребят при знакомстве с песней, делают песню зримой и более яркой! 

Разбирая содержание, ещё и увидеть его -это так здорово, наглядно и запоминающе!

Получается практически мнемо -фильм!  :Ok:  

Листочки- Капельки- Грибочки- как легко детям запомнить! :Ok: 

Обязательно покажу осенью своей малышне! СПАСИБО!!!

0212e2489cd0bfcd7607d0bfa6fb73f1.jpg

----------

olga kh (30.07.2017), Vitolda (30.07.2017), Светлана Богатырева (12.07.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Ирочка, за то, что "оживляешь" Аллочкины песни! Конечно, так здОрово их не только слушать, но и видеть)) Дети с большим удовольствием смотрят твои видеоклипы, быстрее начинают подпевать, а значит, и запоминать. Очень рада, что ты наряжаешь новые осенние песни Аллочки в яркие одежки)) СПАСИБО!!!

----------

aichka (30.07.2017), Vitolda (30.07.2017)

----------


## faina

> "Золотая пора"... словно второе дыхание пришло!!! Теперь снова время тороплю - скорее бы осень!!! Чтобы принести ребятам эти драгоценности!!! 
> СТОЛЬКО находок!!! И в содержании, и в музыке!!! А мастерски сделанные аранжировки - словно последний, необходимый штрих в этих осенних картинах!
> 
> 
> А еще очень хочется всю эту красоту "увидеть"! Не только в исполнении ребят, но и на экране..  И песенка - звонкая, летящая, одновременно с нотками озорства и созерцательности: и забавная девчушка представляется, и красивейшие картины осенней природы.





> И как же не попробовать всю эту красоту увидеть???? 
> ]"Хоровод березок" ]





> И снова - продолжение! "Вот и осень к нам пришла"
> Как всегда в Аллиных песнях для маленьких, удивляюсь тому, как понятно и просто звучит, но далеко не примитивно. И невозможно от звучащей песни не получить легкое и радостное настроение!Им и хочу сегодня поделиться


Огромное спасибо Аллочка и Ирина! Это просто волшебный подарок, в который вложена вся доброта, красота, искренность, музыкальность! Наши малыши с большим интересом  смотрят и слушают замечательные клипы.

----------

aichka (07.08.2017), Vitolda (07.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова продолжение! Продолжаю широко открытыми глазами смотреть на песни *"Золотой поры" Аллы Евтодьевой* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...91#post5393891 Многие из этих песен я не воспринимаю как сугубо детские.. Здорово, что они доступны и понятны детям!!! Но близки и взрослым!!! Не просто педагогическую ценность имеют - а чисто художественную, музыкально-поэтическую, эстетическую! Да просто эмоциональное наслаждение доставляют!!!

Вот, например, *"Золотая пора"*... Какой красивый осенний вальс!!! Сколько раз слушаю - столько и удовольствие получаю от мягкой лирики и напевности, полетности и  приглушенного эха... Предвкушаю, как в сентябре вместе со мной удовольствие от песни будут получать и дети, и взрослые! Ведь она доступна и понятна детям, и так близка взрослым!!!




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (09.08.2017), olga kh (09.08.2017), гунька (10.08.2017), Светлана Игнатьева (11.08.2017)

----------


## aichka

> Вот, например, "Золотая пора"


Ирочка, какая же здорово! ОООчень красиво, так продумано, нежно, поэтично, ярко и зрелищно! 

Так и кружат в этом вальсе твои чудесные кадры, придавая песне особую прелесть и наглядность! 

Уже хочется придумать к ней танец и украсить его твоим замечательным клипом!

Огромное спасибо! Слов нет!!!

1500626515.gif

----------

olga kh (10.08.2017), varvara7371 (03.09.2017), Vitolda (09.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Немного жаль, что уже наступила осень... Но что поделать - пора!!!

Пусть же будет не унылой и грустной, а яркой, красивой, радостной! И если приведет с собой дождик - то веселый и звонкий, как в песне *Аллы Евтодьевой "Веселый дождик"* из диска *"Золотая пора"*. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...85#post5394485 К тому же в песне нет неукоснительного указания на осень! Можно и о теплом летнем дожде вспомнить!  Слушаю песню - и настроение поднимается!!! Всплывают в памяти картинки детства, когда дождь вовсе не пугал! И снова - так и хочется радостно поскакать под его струями, напевая эту песню!

*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (02.09.2017), lenik (13.09.2017), olga kh (04.09.2017), SNAR (13.09.2017), Варшава (02.09.2017), Ладога (03.09.2017), Лилия60 (05.10.2018), Олюр (24.09.2017), Татка_7878 (07.09.2017)

----------


## aichka

*Ирочка! Уж как не хотелось расставаться с летом, как не хотелось наступления осени, но, после твоего клипа - красивого, яркого, позитивного, такого свежего и яркого - никакая осень не помеха для положительных эмоций! 
Даже захотелось и дождика, и ярких красок листвы, омытых струями дождя!

Спасибо тебе большое ещё и за то, что как песня сложилось внесезонной - подходящей к дождику и весеннему, и летнему, и осеннему, так и твой фильм отразил все времена года и под твой клип можно петь гимн дождику в любой сезон!

Спасибо за веселье, за поздравление с весёлой осенью , за хорошее настроение и мастерски сделанный фильм! 
С удовольствием покажу его ребятам!*

54154_1383064182.jpg

----------

lenik (13.09.2017), olga kh (04.09.2017), Vitolda (03.09.2017), Ладога (03.09.2017)

----------


## yu-k-a

Какой чудесный получился Веселый дождик! Прям танцевать захотелось под дождем, да по лужам! Спасибо за ваш творческий тандем)

----------

aichka (07.09.2017), Vitolda (07.09.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

К песне *"Голубые капельки"* из авторского диска *Аллы Евтодьевой "Осень-кружевница"*  https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4432866 в своей работе с детьми впервые повернулась в этом году. 

КАКОЕ удовольствие получаем и я и дети!!!! От всего!!! От яркой образности, например. Каких только понятных детям сравнений нет в песне! Осень льет дождик из леечки и поет дождливую песенку вместе с тучкой! А капельки катаются с зонтиков как с горочки, окружая ребят фонтанчиками, играют с ними в прятки! Интересно и понятно!!! 

А еще мелодия такая красивая!!!! Чуть печальная в куплетах и легкая и звонкая в припеве! Есть над чем поработать,  а ребятам еще и интереснее петь так по-разному! А в проигрыше - обязательно добавим музыкальные инструменты!!!

Очень люблю теперь показывать ребятам клипы к песне не тогда, когда они уже хорошо с ней знакомы, а во время первых встреч. И впечатление у них получается не только слуховое, но еще и зрительное! Да и запоминают слова песни быстрее...




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (12.09.2017), alla-mus (10.11.2017), lenik (13.09.2017), olga kh (12.09.2017), SNAR (13.09.2017), говорушка (13.09.2017), Ладога (22.09.2017), Лилия60 (05.10.2018), Олюр (24.09.2017), Светлана Богатырева (12.07.2018), Татка_7878 (21.09.2017)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, огромное спасибо! Так замечательно, что ты одеваешь песни в такие зрелищные и красочные одежды! Очень красиво, очень ярко, впечатляюще!

Я уверена, что все наши дети, прежде всего- визуалы, поэтому им проще не просто услышать песню, а увидеть её в фильме, да ещё так точно передающем все нюансы- и ритмические, и образные, и эмоциональные! Насколько ярче у ребёнка будет впечатление от песни, насколько вернее он её примет и полюбит, осознает и запомнит!

Замечательно! Ты оказываешь необыкновенную помощь в ярком восприятии детьми стольких детских песен, и я счастлива, что в том числе и моих!

Очень красиво!

СПАСИБО!!!!

434180020.456667436.jpeg

----------

lenik (13.09.2017), olga kh (12.09.2017), Vitolda (12.09.2017)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, сегодня показала детям твой клип к песне "Осень- рыжая девчушка"...
Я всегда при знакомстве с песней стараюсь показать клип- чтобы дети насмотрелись вволю и уже не поворачивались к экрану во время праздника. 

Ты не представляешь какой был восторг - дети петь забыли, смотрели, открыв рот, только чуть пропевая слога и ахая от каждого нового украшения девочки Осени!

Только после разговоров об этой чудесной девочке, уже на второй просмотр пели даже выразительнее, чем обычно, обращаясь к девчушке с золотыми завитушками и радуясь её украшениям - сережкам от березки, короне от клена и бусам от рябинки...

Спасибо тебе большущее за это чудо! :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (18.09.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

> Ты не представляешь какой был восторг - дети петь забыли, смотрели, открыв рот, только чуть пропевая слога и ахая от каждого нового украшения девочки Осени!



КАК приятно слышать!!!!!! Спасибо!!! ОЧЕНЬ рада, что и твоим ребятам понравился клип!  Мои подготовишки тоже смотрели с большущим удовольствием! А как им нравится песня!!!! И не только эта! ВСЯ твоя ОСЕНЬ из разных дисков по душе моим ребятам и большим и маленьким!!!




> Я всегда при знакомстве с песней стараюсь показать клип- чтобы дети насмотрелись вволю и уже не поворачивались к экрану во время праздника.


Я стараюсь делать то же самое! Вот сегодня как раз смотрели с ребятами на *"Золотую осень" из "Золотой поры"*. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 В городе пока еще нет такой листопадной золотой красоты, разве что в парках да в лесу рядом с городом. А клип показывает - какое чудо нас ждет! И песня понятнее, ближе становится! 

А после просмотра характер пения изменился! Лиричнее стал! Словно голосом ребята передать красоту осени захотели! С удовольствием все вместе любовались красками  слов, мелодии и осенних картин!

*Спасибо за песню!!!!*

----------

aichka (21.09.2017), alla-mus (10.11.2017), olga kh (22.09.2017), varvara7371 (09.09.2020), verazalit (19.07.2019), гунька (23.09.2017), лариса61 (01.10.2017), Олюр (24.09.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Никак не обойтись на осеннем празднике без урожайной темы!!!
Моя старшая группа сейчас вовсю распевает *"Овощную"* из диска *"Золотая пора" Аллы Евтодьевой* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 
Так им нравится радостное, задорное настроение песни!!! В проигрышах так и приплясывают, с удовольствием по очереди примеряя на себя роли овощей! Песня очень нравится! А потому и запомнилась быстро и звучит везде - не только на занятиях, но и в группе, и на прогулке.. думаю и дома распевают! А о том, в каком характере песня звучать должна, напоминать и не приходится, без моих слов все понятно с первых же звуков музыки!

----------

aichka (01.10.2017), olga kh (02.10.2017), verazalit (19.07.2019), лариса61 (01.10.2017), Лилия60 (05.10.2018), Музаири (26.08.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Песня "Осень, милая, шурши" музыка М. Еремеевой на слова С. Еремеева стала популярна среди музыкальных руководителей сразу же, как только была напечатана в журнале "Музыкальный руководитель". Я сама в первый же год включила ее в свой осенний сценарий. Тогда еще аккомпанировала ребятам на фортепиано. И о экране на стене даже не начинала мечтать...
Теперь есть фонограмма к песне. И мне снова захотелось исполнить ее  на празднике в старшей группе, теперь уже украсив и своим видео. 

*Буду рада, если пригодится кому-нибудь еще!*

*"Осень, милая, шурши!"*
В клипе звучит минусовая фонограмма.

----------

aichka (16.10.2017), alla-mus (10.11.2017), Eva 59 (21.07.2019), jarinka (28.09.2018), lenik (10.11.2017), Lenochka121212 (27.09.2018), olga kh (16.10.2017), snegurka (21.09.2020), Vassa (10.11.2018), verazalit (19.07.2019), Ангелин (02.10.2021), гунька (17.10.2017), Ладога (16.10.2017), Лилия60 (05.10.2018), Ольга Сара (27.09.2018), Раиса2001 (21.10.2018), Татиана 65 (17.10.2017), Татка_7878 (16.10.2017), Юлия Шеварева (18.10.2018)

----------


## aichka

> "Осень, милая, шурши!"
> В клипе звучит минусовая фонограмма.


Спасибо большое, Ирочка! У меня утренники  только на следующей неделе, и мы тоже со старшими ребятами поем эту песню, ребята её уже выучили, поэтому я с таким удовольствием покажу детям твой красивый клип и украшу им выступление детей!

Спасибо большущее! ООочень красиво, ярко, образно и музыкально- как всегда в твоём удивительно нежном стиле, с прекрасным вкусом! И так кстати!!!!

Большое спасибо за такую красивую и своевременную помощь!

99248852_spasibo_serdechnoe.png

----------

olga kh (16.10.2017), Vitolda (16.10.2017)

----------


## Ладога

> "Осень, милая, шурши!"
> В клипе звучит минусовая фонограмма.


* Ирина! Спасибо! Мои старшие тоже поют эту песню! А теперь ещё увидят такую красоту!*

----------

aichka (17.10.2017), olga kh (16.10.2017), Vitolda (16.10.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Я тоже очень люблю эту песню включать в осенние праздники! Ирочка, СПАСИБО тебе - так все сказочно красиво ты увидела!!! И так подходят к словам песни все такие красивые фотографии! Очень нарядный получился видеоклип, и его, конечно, с удовольствием посмотрят дети!!!

----------

aichka (17.10.2017), Vitolda (17.10.2017)

----------


## Иннуша

Большое спасибо за такую красоту)))

----------

Vitolda (17.10.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще не началась осень, когда в голове моей снова зазвучали вопросы - какие песни Аллы Евтодьевой https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 нести в этом году своим детям? Этот спор с самой собой продолжается каждый сезон вот уже несколько лет... И всегда с трудом отодвигаю в сторону песни.. Ведь невозможно объять необъятное! 

Ко многим песням обращаюсь вновь и вновь каждый, некоторые прозвучали по разу и снова ждут своего часа!

А вот "Кленово-рябиновый вальс" из "Осенней поры" зазвучит в моем зале впервые!!! Красота  - слов нет как!!! От первой до последней нотки, от первого до последнего слова слушаешь, дыхание затаив, мыслями и чувствами вместе с мелодией взлетаешь и паришь! И петь хочется и в танце закружиться! Вот и постараемся с ребятами куплеты спеть, а в проигрышах - элементы вальса исполнить!

Ну и конечно же не смогла не "увидеть" кленово-рябиновую красоту!




*СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!*

----------

aichka (27.09.2018), annkir (26.08.2019), lenik (27.09.2018), olga kh (26.09.2018), svetsvet (28.09.2018), verazalit (19.07.2019), Варшава (27.09.2018), гунька (27.09.2018), Добронрава (17.03.2019), НСА (04.11.2018), Озма (02.10.2018), Олюр (29.09.2018), Ярик (06.08.2019)

----------


## aichka

Ой, Ирочка, просто нет слов от восторга! 
Невозможно передать тебе мою благодарность за такую красоту!
Ну, настолько эстетично, красиво, завораживающе!
Как ты умеешь придать песне душу и оживить её!

Спасибо огромадное! Красота необыкновенная!

orig.gif

----------

olga kh (27.09.2018), Vitolda (27.09.2018), Олюр (29.09.2018)

----------


## verazalit

> Ну и конечно же не смогла не "увидеть" кленово-рябиновую красоту!


Уважаемая Ирина, теперь все эти чудесные песни мы не только слышим, но и, благодаря Вам, видим, а от этого они становятся ещё во сто крат интереснее! Огромное Вам спасибо!

----------

aichka (21.10.2019), Eva 59 (21.07.2019), Лилия60 (23.07.2019)

----------


## Eva 59

> "Осень, милая, шурши!"
> В клипе звучит минусовая фонограмма.


*Спасибо за прекрасное видео сопровождение песни. Теперь и у нас в саду, детки будут петь под видео.*

----------

aichka (21.10.2019), verazalit (21.07.2019), Лилия60 (23.07.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Видео к песне *"Урожай"* Аллы Евтодьевой из диска *"Золотая осень"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 сделала еще 2 года назад и ребята мои с удовольствием его смотрели и с еще большим удовольствием распевали песню. Заразительно задорная, озорная песня, под которую так и хочется двигаться, которой очень хочется подпевать!!! И еще позволяет вспомнить о самых разных овощах!!! Всегда очень ценю познавательную составляющую в Аллиных песнях!

Сегодня заметила, что не показывала  фрагмент этого видео в своей Мастерской.  Исправляюсь!

----------

aichka (18.08.2019), annkir (26.08.2019), lenik (20.08.2019), olga kh (19.08.2019), Варшава (19.08.2019), гунька (20.08.2019), Олюр (16.10.2019)

----------


## aichka

Милая Ирочка! Огромное тебе спасибо! Как же с клипом преображается песня- обретает такие объемные, зримые  образы, такие красочные, яркие картинки! А поскольку все дети- визуалы, то им такие красивые и зрелищные фильмы- такое подспорье к пониманию и запоминанию образов содержания песни! Я всегда перед разучиванием даю детям посмотреть твой клип- настолько сильное и позитивное впечатление он оказывает на детей, что и учатся песни гораздо результативнее и быстрее! Спасибо тебе огромное за такое яркое и красивое воплощение песен! СПАСИБО!!! Просто умница!!!

----------

lenik (20.08.2019), Vitolda (18.08.2019), Олюр (16.10.2019)

----------


## Музаири

Ирочка! Спасибо Вам огромное за Вашу темку! Среди множества материала, который "свалился" на нас с развитием инета, Вы выбираете те песенки, на которые и мы обращаем внимание. Спасибо за наглядность!

----------

aichka (21.10.2019), Vitolda (28.08.2019), Олюр (16.10.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Новая осень - и снова звучат в моем зале осенние песни Аллы Евтодьевой! https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085
Давно не пела с ребятами *"Прощание с дождем"* из первого осеннего диска - *"Что такое осень?"*. А в этом году решила снова обратиться к этой чудесной песне!!!!!!!!! Уже поем! И о стольком попутно поговорили с ребятами!!! И о дожде разном - осеннем и весеннем, о снеге и капели! А еще о поэтических оборотах текста, о красоте и характере музыки, о том, КАК нужно петь, чтобы голосом не испортить картинку, песней нарисованную, а добавить ей верных штрихов и красок. Показала я ребятам и свой клип к песне, несколько лет назад сделанный... И захотелось изменений! Еще одно платьице для песни сделать захотелось! 

И вот что вышло: 




*СПАСИБО* за песню!!! К ней хочется возвращаться снова и снова!!!

----------

aichka (29.09.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (30.09.2019), krinka (31.07.2020), olga kh (30.09.2019), SeverynkaIrina (30.09.2019), Варшава (30.09.2019), говорушка (10.10.2020), гунька (30.09.2019), Натка14 (01.10.2019), Олюр (16.10.2019), Татиана 65 (30.09.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

С огромным удовольствием поют мои ребята новые песни *Ларисы Некрасовой (Valenta)* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141981 из авторского диска "За осенью весна"! 

В старшей группе звучит напевная *"Золотая песенка"*, очень понятная и близкая ребятам! 




А подготовишки восторженно распевают яркую, задорную *"Осеннюю считалку"*!




*СПАСИБО за песни!!!*

----------

aichka (30.09.2019), krinka (31.07.2020), olga kh (01.10.2019), Valenta (30.09.2019), гунька (30.09.2019), Олюр (16.10.2019), Татиана 65 (30.09.2019)

----------


## Valenta

Ирочка, СПАСИБО ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ!!!!! Всегда с огромной симпатией отношусь к твоим творческим работам. Поэтому безмерна рада, что попала в список счастливчиков, на чьи песни  ты сделала клипы. СПАСИИИИИИИБО!!!! :Tender:

----------

aichka (30.09.2019), olga kh (01.10.2019), Vitolda (30.09.2019), Олюр (16.10.2019)

----------


## aichka

> Давно не пела с ребятами "Прощание с дождем" из первого осеннего диска - "Что такое осень?". А в этом году решила снова обратиться к этой чудесной песне!!!!!!!!! Уже поем


Ирочка, огромное спасибо! Каждый раз восхищаюсь твоим умением поймать суть песни, её настроение, характер и сделать такой мастерский фильм, который хочется пересматривать и пересматривать!
 Знакомство с песней под такие визуальные яркие картинки- какой красочный и яркий приём! 
Ничего лишнего и проходящего- точное попадание в цель, в каждую строчку!
Удивительное сочетание прекрасных пейзажей с чередованием видео - такая замечательная находка, песня просто оживает! 
Спасибо тебе огромное!!!! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (01.10.2019), Vitolda (01.10.2019), Олюр (16.10.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Может быть кому-то пригодится еще этой осенью....

Грибы - одна из почти обязательных тем на осеннем празднике! И знаю, что многие с удовольствием обращаются к песне *Н.В.Куликовой "Грибочки"* (грибочки, грибочки растут во лесочке...). И я - не исключение! Сегодня хочу поделиться своим клипом к этой песне!

----------

aichka (21.10.2019), krinka (31.07.2020), laks_arina (20.10.2019), olga kh (21.10.2019), Варшава (21.10.2019), Добронрава (05.08.2020), Серебрина (16.10.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (20.10.2019)

----------


## aichka

> И знаю, что многие с удовольствием обращаются к песне Н.В.Куликовой "Грибочки"


Ирочка, да ты просто экстрасенс! Именно этого клипа и не хватало в презентации утренника!  Многие берут эту заводную песенку, детям она очень нравится, а теперь будем петь с клипом - он так украсит выступление детей, вдохновит их петь еще артистичнее и задорнее! 
Твой клип- как всегда -прекрасный: понятный детям, яркий, весёлый, светлый и добрый - впрочем, как и все, что ты делаешь! ( кстати, дети увидят- что же это такое- корзинка груздей?!)
 Твои клипы- это всегда знак качества! Огромное спасибо за помощь и своевременность! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (21.10.2019), Vitolda (21.10.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Этот же клип * ("Грибочки" Н.Куликовой)* с минусовой фонограммой.




https://yadi.sk/d/bX4hU5ZIu8uLTA - в архиве плюс, минус, ноты и текст песни

----------

aichka (23.10.2019), Elena1959 (16.10.2020), krinka (31.07.2020), olga kh (23.10.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Неожиданностью для меня стало то, что видеофрагмент моего клипа к песне* "Осеннее танго" Аллы Евтодьевой* из диска *"Разноцветная осень"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 уже почти 5 лет живет на моем канале youtube, но до сих пор не получил прописки здесь, в моем домике. Исправляюсь!

Песня очень яркая, зажигательная, стильная. Из тех, что не чисто детско-дошкольные. Уместна она будет и в репертуаре школьников, подростков и даже взрослых. При этом остается близкой, понятной и притягательной для старших дошкольников. Одно удовольствие - слушать, петь, пытаться увидеть!!!

СПАСИБО ЗА ПЕСНЮ!!!

----------

aichka (31.07.2020), krinka (31.07.2020), гунька (31.07.2020), Лилия60 (31.07.2020)

----------


## aichka

Ах, как же красиво, Ирочка! Так великолепно, так завораживающе, так обволакивают эти чудесные картины и инструменты в листве - патефон, саксофон.. просто чудо - настолько выдержан характер песни, совершенно в унисон настроению, музыке, тексту и самой Осени... тысячу раз спасибо за такое чудо!
Одно удовольствие смотреть и наслаждаться! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (31.07.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Надеюсь, что все в нашей жизни возвращается в привычное русло, а значит впереди сентябрь, начало занятий с детьми.. И, конечно же, встреча с осенними песнями! 

Обязательно познакомлю своих ребят с песнями из диска *"Осенняя погода" Аллы Евтодьевой*! https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138085 

И в первую очередь принесу старшим ребятам песню *"Забота о птицах"*. Мягкая, теплая, ласковая, именно "заботливая" мелодия, красивейшая аранжировка с очень тонко вписанными в нее голосами птиц, важная тема, поэтичный и познавательный текст - все это основа того, что песня прочно обоснуется в репертуаре! Уверена, что понравится детям!

*СПАСИБО за песню!!!*

----------

aichka (05.08.2020)

----------


## aichka

Огромное спасибо, Ирочка! Так замечательно, познавательно, так красиво и поучительно для детей! Спасибо за яркие образы, за бережное  и тонкое отношение к тексту, к музыке, как же детям будет легко объяснить содержание песни с помощью твоего клипа! Очень надеюсь, что осенью будем  разбирать и учить песню! 
Тысячу раз спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (05.08.2020)

----------


## t.scripnichenko

СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ВАШЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!!

----------

Vitolda (06.09.2020)

----------


## malceva larisa

Здорово, очень помогает в работе!

----------

